# I've just killed a pony



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

Long story short, little pony had to be moved 'cos OH needed to bring the tractor through where he was. I moved him and tied him with a long rope to a fence post next to the hedge where there was some really tasty long grass and nothing he could get caught up in.

I left him for 10 minutes and when I came back to get him he was just standing, no rope tangled or anything, but hind leg dangling. 

Vet out, broken hock, just like that! 

He was my nephew's pony and only five years old. I feel s**t.


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2013)

Lesson learnt. Poor pony.


----------



## Clodagh (3 May 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that.
Try not to think how you are...they are self harmers. It was a tragic accident.


----------



## mandwhy (3 May 2013)

Oh how awful, I'm really sorry to hear that and don't beat yourself up about it too much.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 May 2013)

Oh gawd, poor pony, you - and everyone else


----------



## MasterBenedict (3 May 2013)

Oh how awful, not much to say except I'm so sorry  we can't always anticipate what may happen and sometimes accidents happen with the silliest things we could never predict  *hugs*


----------



## *hic* (3 May 2013)

Oh bloody hell, I really feel for you, it can happen in the twinkling of an eye

At least you were there, able to get the vet out swiftly and get the situation resolved with as few dramatics as possible.

RIP pony and sending best wishes to you for having to deal with it, and the pony's other family who will feel the loss.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Lesson learnt. Poor pony.
		
Click to expand...

Have you never made a mistake Amymay?


----------



## brigit (3 May 2013)

that's a tragic accident im so sorry


----------



## Clodagh (3 May 2013)

Of course she hasn't, and she is so proud of her 5 word posts for everything she never stops to think either.


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2013)

I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

Thank you, I do feel c***, poor little guy.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 May 2013)

Sounds like a tragic freak accident, I am really sorry to read this


----------



## Clodagh (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.
		
Click to expand...

So that was luck, wouldn't you say? not your perfect judgement?


----------



## *hic* (3 May 2013)

Amymay, so often you are the voice of reason, so often you know when to bide your time or bite your tongue. What happened this time?

How very many ponies are tied up with a long rope, or tethered, or tied up to wildly inappropriate objects and nothing goes wrong? I think accident, rather than lesson, don't you?


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

How awful :-( Not much more you can say really. So sad though and I am really sorry. Do you think he panicked hearing/seeing the tractor? I guess all can be learnt is to not leave them unattended. People do it all the time though - ie ay show's, for ages. 99% of the time everything is ok. RIP little pony


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I try to ignore your posts but you really can be such a cow!
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion, I have to agree.  

I'm sure it's the last thing in the world you meant to happen.  Poor you and poor pony


----------



## NativePonyLover (3 May 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

RIP little man. X


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

*at show's that should have said


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, Amymay, but tonight your halo has slipped


----------



## Whoopit (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Lesson learnt. Poor pony.
		
Click to expand...

How is it a lesson learnt?

You must have a hell of a lot of time on your hands if you never take your eyes off a horse that's tied up!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's fine and dandy for you then. I can't be bothered to get into a discussion with you because I imagine your superiority complex gets in the way of rational debate... and I'm upset!


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news. I'm sure the majority of us have left horses/ponies tied for a few minutes unattended so, could have happened to any of us.


----------



## poops (3 May 2013)

So sorry, a tragic accident


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

You don't have to have left a horse for minutes, these things can happen in seconds. I know that's no comfort and I know how hideous you must feel. Similar things have happen mist of us


----------



## EllenJay (3 May 2013)

I'm really sorry. Don't think you actually "killed a pony" it was just one of those things.  Big cuddle as you probably need it xx


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

... Most of us (I hate my phone!!) at sometime. I know I've been there. Amymay must just have been lucky!!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			How awful :-( Not much more you can say really. So sad though and I am really sorry. Do you think he panicked hearing/seeing the tractor? I guess all can be learnt is to not leave them unattended. People do it all the time though - ie ay show's, for ages. 99% of the time everything is ok. RIP little pony
		
Click to expand...

No panic, I held him when the tractor went past and then tied him up to put some hay out for the horses. I was gone 10 minutes.


----------



## babymare (3 May 2013)

Omg hun thats awful. tragic accident and but for grace of god if we are all honest we could all look back and think of a moment that could have gone wrong. hun be kind on  self and hugs to you and all concerned x


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 May 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			You don't have to have left a horse for minutes, these things can happen in seconds. I know that's no comfort and I know how hideous you must feel. Similar things have happen mist of us
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they do.

A friend witnessed a horse just stroll across the paddock and his leg just snapped under him. No trotting or leaping about, just strolling....

Hugs SF


----------



## Oberon (3 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Long story short, little pony had to be moved 'cos OH needed to bring the tractor through where he was. I moved him and tied him with a long rope to a fence post next to the hedge where there was some really tasty long grass and nothing he could get caught up in.

I left him for 10 minutes and when I came back to get him he was just standing, no rope tangled or anything, but hind leg dangling. 

Vet out, broken hock, just like that! 

He was my nephew's pony and only five years old. I feel s**t.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't psychic. 

Tragic accidents happen. Beating yourself up won't do anything but give you bruises.

It could have happened in the field and you discovered him 12 hours later......


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

babymare said:



			tragic accident and but for grace of god if we are all honest we could all look back and think of a moment that could have gone wrong. hun be kind on  self and hugs to you and all concerned x
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

Well, I hope you're not blaming yourself. I know I am the kind of person who always does but sadly these things do happen. Doesn't make it easier to get your head round though :-(


----------



## FinalFurlong (3 May 2013)

hugs OP, like it has been said its just one of those things  

Field, tied up, whatever. Just one of those things. I could very well go get my horse in from the field tomorrow and experience it too.


----------



## LittleGinger (3 May 2013)

So sorry to hear this; what a tragic accident


----------



## quirky (3 May 2013)

How sad and awful at the same time. 
Try not to beat yourself up over it, however much you may want to, it isn't going to make the outcome any different


----------



## Beau jangles (3 May 2013)

What a shame but it was just a tragic accident , do not beat yourself up about it as it won't change what has happened. 
I can't believe how insensitive some people are on here , keyboard gangsters !
Thoughts are with you, as i have had a horse break its leg in the field and its one of the worst things I think that can happen .


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

Thank you everyone, I'm going to have a drink now, and another wee cry. But thank you all for your good wishes. Nephew is only three so I'm not sure he'll be too upset, well, at least not for long.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (3 May 2013)

Oh god so sorry about that! It could have happened to anyone so please don't beat yourself up! We always do things that we thinks safe but horses being horse can find themselves in the trickiest of places. Don't put yourself down at least you found him and tended to him. Rip little pony  xxx


----------



## Fuzznugget (3 May 2013)

So sorry! Big hugs to you all. I left a horse in cross ties to walk up the barn isle while waiting for the vet, was gone less than 2 minutes & came back to horse with massive fresh gash in his leg. I know it's not much consolation, but it happens. Don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Ahrena (3 May 2013)

You poor thing! Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better right now, but as others have said, it was a tragic accident.


----------



## teamsarazara (3 May 2013)

AmyMay you don't seem to have anything nice to say to anyone  especially when the OP is obviously upset and nothing could be done.


----------



## LMJ (3 May 2013)

Sorry S.F to hear of your terrible day. Sadly these things happen  . Sending you a big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blackhor2e (3 May 2013)

What a tragic accident! Don't feel too terrible, it must feel very bad now but you weren't to know anything like this could happen to even the most diligent horse owner.


----------



## maggiestar (3 May 2013)

So sorry to hear this ((hugs)). You didn't kill the pony but I expect you're in shock so please go easy on yourself...


----------



## Rebels (3 May 2013)

You've not killed a pony, you've dealt quickly and responsibly with a pony that's had an accident and done something that some owners wished for when they find their horse hurt in the field which is immediate care. What's to say he didn't have a weakness that just went which could have gone any when.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (3 May 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this OP. These things happen, but I don't think you killed the pony either- don't be so harsh on yourself. RIP little pony


----------



## PapaFrita (3 May 2013)

How awful for you


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 May 2013)

Very sorry to hear this. Poor lad, who knows what happened but let's face it you'll never know if it had anything to do with being tied to the post or not. It just happened in coincidental circumstances due to his own actions, not necessarily yours. Sorry for everyone involved x


----------



## babymare (3 May 2013)

Amymay i always have respect reading your posts but like othets not tonight. We can all hold our hands up and say eeeeekkkkk . compassion is sometimes needed. OP certainly didnt set out for this to happen and is obviously upset. compassion is a good thing. And hind sight is a gift none of us have . sorry i had to say this as your posts actually upset me


----------



## Slightly Foxed (3 May 2013)

No, not feeling great. I had the pony put down where he was so as not to cause him any more pain than was necessary. This place was inaccessible for him to be picked up and taken away so OH and I had to put the poor little feller on a rug and drag him to where the lorry could pick him up and take him away. 

Not much fun.


----------



## Mrs C (3 May 2013)

Aw how sad. Accidents can happen anyhow anywhere x


----------



## windand rain (3 May 2013)

You havent killed a pony said pony had an accident. Not your fault at all. As several people have said a pony breaking his leg can happen at any time. I bet those being unkind even if they have never had one PTS still ride, turn out, hack out, jump or do any manner of things that "cause" freak accidents.

What lesson could be learned he may well have done it turning round quickly to see something you will never know but is is not your fault so dont even think it may be

You didnt set out to kill him it just happened sadly to you but it could have been any one of us and there but for the grace of god go I


----------



## Polos Mum (3 May 2013)

Very sad for you, try not to be too hard on yourself, everyone who's ever been involved in an accident of any kind spends time thinking 'what if'.  As others have said it doesn't change what happened. 

I personally can't see you did anything different to what 1000's of horse owners did aswell today - a very unfortunately accident.


----------



## ludlow (3 May 2013)

So sorry to hear your news SF, must be a very sad day for you. Its sounds like you dealt with the awful situation admirably.  Unfortunately animals can seemingly injure themselves on this air sometimes, doesn't make it any easier though.  

Sending a hug and big glass of wine x


----------



## babymare (3 May 2013)

Oh hun you poor thing. so so hard on you. please please remember by making things harder for you you saved pony from more pain. please as said before try and be kind to youself. horses are horses and will get in to problems and for you its resulted in this but its not your fault hun . just wish could give you a big hug ))))))) ((((((  x


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (3 May 2013)

This isnt your fault. The pony wasnt tangled up and he could have done anything. Sadly one of those things


----------



## horsebenny (3 May 2013)

What a horrible thing to have to go through. By their very nature accidents happen when we least expect them. Doesn't make it any easier to deal with though...


----------



## Queenbee (3 May 2013)

so sorry to read this... simply awful


----------



## dunkley (3 May 2013)

SF - (((HUGS))) to you - what an awful, tragic thing to have happened   As others have said, don't beat yourself up - he could just as easily fractured it in the field, hooning about as youngsters do.  Whatever we say, you will feel utterly pants, and the last thing you need is some sanctimonious 'saint' saying 'I told you so' - or the internet equivalent. You have absolutely no idea what happened, so do NOT say 'you' killed him   'you' didn't - 'it' happened, somehow, and as soon as you found him you did absolutely the right thing for him.  Have a drink, have some chocolate, and be thankful you found him straight away, which you wouldn't had he done it overnight in the field. xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (3 May 2013)

Rebels said:



			You've not killed a pony, you've dealt quickly and responsibly with a pony that's had an accident and done something that some owners wished for when they find their horse hurt in the field which is immediate care. What's to say he didn't have a weakness that just went which could have gone any when.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

Hugs hunny.

Rest in peace pony.


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			No, not feeling great. I had the pony put down where he was so as not to cause him any more pain than was necessary. This place was inaccessible for him to be picked up and taken away so OH and I had to put the poor little feller on a rug and drag him to where the lorry could pick him up and take him away. 

Not much fun.
		
Click to expand...

It was a tragic accident.  You looked after him the best you could after it had happened.  Please don't beat yourself up.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 May 2013)

You didn't kill anything. Pony had an accident, thankfully you were on hand to make sure he didn't suffer. Horses are so badly designed (spindly legs, walking on one toe, digestion consisting of about 100 miles of almost ready to colic gut), its surprising any of them make it to ripe old ages. 

Of course we would do things differently when we know the results, but the result of that would be a world where we never do anything for fear of the result.

Good for you for seeing it through to the end for pony. 

Hugs.


----------



## Fools Motto (3 May 2013)

Very sad, and certainly not your fault. Hugs from me.


----------



## Gingerwitch (3 May 2013)

Have a hug  - if we could predict the future then we would not do half the things we do or go half the places that we do - but we cant.

God bless all of you

GW
x


----------



## devonlass (3 May 2013)

What is it with this forum and people saying what they should quite obviously only think?? 
Typical mentality of inferiority I guess,can only feel good about themselves by making others feel bad,very sad.

OP could have happened to anyone,just yesterday I left both mine tied up to go get tack etc.They are generally very sensible but who knows what *could* happen.We all do things that maybe aren't ideal or 100% safe,and usually get away with it,you were just unlucky on this occasion.

You did the best for him when you found him and hope you don't beat yourself up too much,you really have no need to,hugs and a large glass of wine


----------



## Elsbells (3 May 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			You didn't kill anything. Pony had an accident, thankfully you were on hand to make sure he didn't suffer. Horses are so badly designed (spindly legs, walking on one toe, digestion consisting of about 100 miles of almost ready to colic gut), its surprising any of them make it to ripe old ages. 

Of course we would do things differently when we know the results, but the result of that would be a world where we never do anything for fear of the result.

Good for you for seeing it through to the end for pony. 

Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt of said anything to better this. Absolutely agree and sending hugs, though useless as they are.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 May 2013)

As usual the perfect and infallible amymay spouts her condescending trap off again, honestly heaven forbid I get to be perfect like you if I need to act like you do. Most of the time I ignore you these days but that was just not blurry required.

OP the wee man had an accident, you didn't physically take summat o his leg and break it, horses can do themselves enough harm without us xxx

So sorry about the circumstances of his removal, have a good drink to the wee mans memory, RIP wee pony xxxx


----------



## stencilface (3 May 2013)

Rebels said:



			You've not killed a pony, you've dealt quickly and responsibly with a pony that's had an accident and done something that some owners wished for when they find their horse hurt in the field which is immediate care. What's to say he didn't have a weakness that just went which could have gone any when.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this 

Some horses would break a limb in a padded cell full of cotton wool, so please don't be hard on yourself. Make sure you have more than one glass of wine and know that you did the best you could do, we are all human and that's all we can do.

The images afterwards of you moving the pony will likely stay with you forever (sorry  ) but know that he knew nothing of it and by that times was merrily eating in the fields at Elysium. Hugs


----------



## smellsofhorse (3 May 2013)

tragic but not your fault.


----------



## BlairandAzria (3 May 2013)

So sorry for your loss. A tragic accident, you mustn't blame yourself. Rip little pony xx


----------



## wildwest (3 May 2013)

so sorry to read this my thoughts are with you xx
and amy may you need to get a life beyond hhf you are on here 24hrs a day it seems, and its turned you into a horrible person


----------



## Shantara (3 May 2013)

As others have said - you didn't kill him, it could have happened even if you didn't take your eye off him. 

Poor pony and poor you  
I wish I had some magic words to make you feel better, but have a virtual hug instead (hugs)


----------



## AMW (3 May 2013)

you didnt kill him hun , he had a tragic accident 
It could have happened to any one of us today, yesterday, tomorrow.
Ive lost one to a field accident and like you it wasnt in an easily accesible place, thats hard. Its not all clinical and easy and not how we choose for them to go. 
Its the suddeness thats the killer and the self blame but dont, please dont xxx


----------



## Elsiecat (3 May 2013)

Not your fault at all. Horses have accidents all the time. It is simply not preventable. 
Chin up x


----------



## Foxhunter49 (3 May 2013)

Warning to me is that A) he was tied to a fence post and B) tied with a long rope.

All the same a terrible thing to have happen and, they do no matter what.

I will add that whilst on a stud management course at Newmarket a few years ago, the vets were talking about how nitrogen can adversely affect the bone on equines. They were called in when several ponies in a riding school in Birmingham were breaking legs for no apparent reason. They examined everything and found it was because they were getting to much nitrogen from what was put on the land and in the hay and can cause the horse to suddenly break a limb. 

At that time our field management was done by a local dairy farmer. He ordered and brought the fertiliser with what he needed for his land.
Two yearlings and two 3 year olds grew on this land and all four ended up with bone problems, One yearling developed several bone cysts. The other had fractured sesamoids before he was even started.
The 2 yrs old horses, one had a fractured pelvis and the other had a hind leg shatter as he jumped a fence racing. 

It could all have been an awful coincidence but considering that after the course we changed the regime, it never happened with the many more youngster we grew. 

If the pony did get his leg caught in the rope because he was tied to long it would be unusual for him to break a leg. I know I would look into how much nitrogen is going into your grass and hay.

Sorry for it happening and I can understand the guilt you feel but it might not be your fault.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 May 2013)

So sorry what an awful thing to happen


----------



## Highlands (3 May 2013)

blucanoo1990 said:



			tragic but not your fault.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree , tragic for you


----------



## Marydoll (3 May 2013)

How awful for you and your family and so sad for the pony and his wee owner, please dont  blame yourself, most of us recognise that they can end their lives in seconds doing something silly even when we're right there, ignore the horrible comment some folks are just nasty .


----------



## budley95 (3 May 2013)

Hugs to you op. What a horrible thing to happen  it wasn't your fault. Who knows what pony did. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Oberon (3 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Thank you everyone, I'm going to have a drink now, and another wee cry. But thank you all for your good wishes. Nephew is only three so I'm not sure he'll be too upset, well, at least not for long.
		
Click to expand...

To cheer you up, I will tell you one of my better horse management stories......

A few years ago I was walking both horses through a field to the winter field.

The dividing fence was electrified (I knew this).

I clumsily let The Tank bump his nose on the fence and he fled and started running around the field in panic.

I needed to catch him so I tied Obi to the fence for a moment while I trudged after The Tank.

I TIED HIM TO THE ELECTRIC FENCE 

Cue TWO horses then running round the field in panic 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I AM A MORON.


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

Not the most sensible thing to do Oberon, but jolly good of you to admit to it lol!


----------



## fizzer (3 May 2013)

How sad, a tragic accident. How many people leave their horses at shows on lorries tied up?  lots that I know of.

Sad that some people have to be so bloody minded with their views, very insensitive.


----------



## cptrayes (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Lesson learnt. Poor pony.
		
Click to expand...



What lesson?


Never tether a horse?


People do it all the time with no issues.


OP whatever happened may have had nothing to do with being tethered at all. It was an accident.


----------



## Oberon (3 May 2013)

mushroom said:



			Not the most sensible thing to do Oberon, but jolly good of you to admit to it lol! 

Click to expand...

If anyone has ever made a mistake - I reckon I've done worse 

(Not that I'm suggesting the OP made a mistake - tragic accidents happen)


----------



## debsflo (3 May 2013)

windand rain said:



			You havent killed a pony said pony had an accident. Not your fault at all. As several people have said a pony breaking his leg can happen at any time. I bet those being unkind even if they have never had one PTS still ride, turn out, hack out, jump or do any manner of things that "cause" freak accidents.

What lesson could be learned he may well have done it turning round quickly to see something you will never know but is is not your fault so dont even think it may be

You didnt set out to kill him it just happened sadly to you but it could have been any one of us and there but for the grace of god go I
		
Click to expand...

totally agree and am saddened by critical comments . hope youre ok.


----------



## Fjord (3 May 2013)

What a horrible accident, please don't beat yourself up about it, it was not your fault.  big hugs.


----------



## vieshot (3 May 2013)

babymare said:



			Amymay i always have respect reading your posts but like othets not tonight. We can all hold our hands up and say eeeeekkkkk . compassion is sometimes needed. OP certainly didnt set out for this to happen and is obviously upset. compassion is a good thing. And hind sight is a gift none of us have . sorry i had to say this as your posts actually upset me 

Click to expand...


Completely agree. Normally really like what Amymay has to say but not this evening, completely uncalled for.


----------



## kate79 (3 May 2013)

Oh my god you poor thing.. Accidents happen .. Don't beat yourself up over it!  Xxx


----------



## mushroom (3 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			If anyone has ever made a mistake - I reckon I've done worse 

(Not that I'm suggesting the OP made a mistake - tragic accidents happen)
		
Click to expand...

They do indeed.


----------



## FairyLights (3 May 2013)

Dont beat yourself up. It was an accident. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## 1Lucie (3 May 2013)

Omg u poor thing. Sending hugz


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 May 2013)

A tragic accident   Poor you.  Years a go we had a TB that broke his leg above the hock just like that - one minute he was fine being ridden in our paddock, the next he started napping - daughter hopped off, 3 strides of walk later he was down on the ground like he had suffered a heart attack, only when he got up sadly his hind was swinging 

I don't believe the rope did it - he possibly fell down and may have had a weakness there OP. It could have happened at anytime to anyone.   So sorry. RIP little pony.


----------



## Tobiano (3 May 2013)

You've not killed a pony, you've dealt quickly and responsibly with a pony that's had an accident and done something that some owners wished for when they find their horse hurt in the field which is immediate care. What's to say he didn't have a weakness that just went which could have gone any when.
		
Click to expand...

Like Rebels said.

OP I am so sorry, you must be feeling dreadful but this is NOT your fault and you don't deserve this to have happened in any way shape or form.  ((((hugs))))


----------



## Daytona (3 May 2013)

Accidents happen , don't blame yourself.  Chin up xxx


----------



## EstherYoung (3 May 2013)

We've all done it at some point. I tied H to some 'breakable' string on a fence rail once and he pulled back and took off with the fence attached to him. He was lucky that day. 

Generally though, if they're going to get suicidally tangled up, you find them suicidally tangled up. And you didn't. So you may not ever know what happened or why. Try not to get too fixated on hindsight - it will eat you up if you're not careful. You did the right thing by the pony as quickly as humanely possible.

Take care of yourself xxxx

ps Oberon - I love it. But that's the point, we're all human.


----------



## SpottyTB (3 May 2013)

OP i'm sorry to hear Xx Try not to blame yourself - freak accidents happen! 

And to certain other members who add stupid comments.. shut up, for gods sake just shut up. Obviously some of us cannot be perfect like you (why aren't you polishing your halo instead of commenting?), accidents happen and the world moves on.. it was an accident, JUST AN ACCIDENT. Accept it and don't leave nasty, thoughtless and insensitive comments.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (3 May 2013)

So very sorry OP run free little chap.  It's just one of those gut wrenching awful things that can happen with horses as L&M says it's a wonder any live to a ripe old age

Amymay - I usually like your posts as you have some valuable knowledge which you are good enough to share.  You are getting a hard time tonight on this thread which is sad as one person should not be the target but I'm sorry to say that it's deserved. I do hope you will use the tough feedback to reflect.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 May 2013)

OP Im really sorry for your loss of this little pony in a tragic accident, dont beat yourself up because it was an accident. Ive had some narrow scrapes over the years  with horses but have been luckily enough that they have had a happy outcome.

Amymay I think you owe the OP an apology.


----------



## Honey08 (3 May 2013)

Oh how awful all round, must have been very upsetting for you.  Accidents unfortunately happen.


----------



## armchair_rider (3 May 2013)

How awful for all concerned. But agree that you shouldn't beat yourself up


----------



## honetpot (3 May 2013)

Over the years I have done some really stupid things and had things happen that could have ended really badly and somehow got away with it. A memrable one was when they got past me charged up the road and ended up in the village church yard. What you did we all do all the time, what ever happened it was a freak accident and not your fault.


----------



## diamonddogs (3 May 2013)

Really really sorry you're going through this, and doubtless the guilt will stay with you forever, but you did nothing that every one of us has done a hundred times without even thinking about it.

It never ceases to amaze me the scrapes they get themselves into - my friend's pony gets himself into the most ridiculous situations - his latest escapade was managing to half strangle himself with his under-rug and hobble himself with the top one, at the same time. We honestly thought his back was gone.

Try if you can to turn it around - it could have happened at any time. What if he'd done it on his own in the field and you hadn't been there to help him? You spared him unnecessary pain.

xxx


----------



## Kat (3 May 2013)

My horse managed to injure herself tied up (normal length) in a stable while I stood next to her......... I am now fanatical about tying short and not leaving her alone but she still manages to get herself into stupid positions.  

Horses are great at finding new and ever more creative ways to self harm. Accidents happen.  Don't beat yourself up. 

Pour another glass of wine and havd a hug.


----------



## Kat (3 May 2013)

Oberon - just read your post about tying to an electric fence - brilliant!  

Think perhaps that should form the beginnings if a whole new thread. ........


----------



## Jools2345 (3 May 2013)

wow what a shock for you, i dont think you can blame yourself accident s do happen and we can all be caught out,


----------



## WelshD (3 May 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			You didn't kill anything. Pony had an accident, thankfully you were on hand to make sure he didn't suffer. Horses are so badly designed (spindly legs, walking on one toe, digestion consisting of about 100 miles of almost ready to colic gut), its surprising any of them make it to ripe old ages. 

Of course we would do things differently when we know the results, but the result of that would be a world where we never do anything for fear of the result.

Good for you for seeing it through to the end for pony. 

Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

very well put.

So sorry OP. Please dont beat yourself up about it -it will emotionally drain you x


----------



## tankgirl1 (3 May 2013)

I echo what everybody else has said - sounds like a tragic accident, and please go easy on yourself OP - It wasn't your fault.

Sending virtual hugs xxx


----------



## dressagelove (3 May 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I try to ignore your posts but you really can be such a cow!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! 

So sorry OP, don't beat yourself up, these things happen.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (3 May 2013)

R.I.P little man, Hugs op x


----------



## Emilieu (3 May 2013)

I'm terribly sorry op  I think we look for guilt when something like this happens regardless of the circumstances - I know I do anyway. Please dont beat yourself up. These things happen. 
Rip pony x


----------



## SNORKEY (3 May 2013)

How awful, it was an accident so try not to feel too down about it.


----------



## rainer (3 May 2013)

So sorry  rip lil pony
Don't beat yourself up op they are self harmers,any way they can harm themselves they will!
We've tethered charlie in a field on a very long rope and he's been fine. Its not ur fault. 
Out of order amymay,totally out of order


----------



## Bryndu (3 May 2013)

First of all....may I offer my sincere condolences.....I cannot begin to imagine what you must be going through...

However.... I would hope you might take some comfort from the fact that if there was no obvious sign of trauma....the little boy may possibly already have had a hairline fracture of the hock....which could have manifested itself at any time.....but did so coincidentally when you tied him to the fence in the nice long grass....

You found him with his injury......and you did the right, kind and loving thing by him.....so I don't believe you did kill your pony......he was just a tragic victim of an unforseen circumstance....

Wishing you all the best.

Bryndu


----------



## heebiejeebies (3 May 2013)

The title made it sound like you done it deliberatley, you done nothing wrong, don't be so hard on yourself!

I have reported AmyMay's comment, mainly because I have felt personally victimised to her bullying to the extent I had to make up a new profile on here. Disgusting behaviour from an apparent 'adult'.


----------



## Bedlam (3 May 2013)

I would also like to see AmyMay apologise to OP. Went too far this time and completely uncalled for.

What an awful thing to happen. Please don't beat yourself up about it OP! x


----------



## ridefast (3 May 2013)

How sad, don't beat yourself up, as others have said it was a terrible accident. I've lost count of the amount of times I've seen horses do things that should have killed them. It sounds like it was just one of those things and lucky you were there to deal with it straight away.


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

To be honest I was at first taken aback by AmyAmy's comments but then I recall how this person is one who rrefers to her horses as "it" and has healthy horses 'despatched' (her words not mine). I always found that a bit bizarre but then understand how people in the business of horses may become less detached. However, if I recall this wad the same person who had a lovely looking big grey horse whom she was too scared to even canter. I find it hard to work out the type of person this poster is to be honest, seemingly callous on one hand yet quick to jump on others for their errors.


----------



## Horseyscot (3 May 2013)

How sad, but just a tragic accident, try not to blame yourself xx

Amymay , you are really not a very nice person are you? And you remind me why I don't come on HHO very often now.


----------



## On the Hoof (3 May 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about this terrible accident, its so not your fault but my thoughts are with you as I know you will be feeling so bad about this. I am New on this forum and haven't had the good grace to introduce myself so I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread.  Take care


----------



## Mahoganybay (3 May 2013)

So sad, and no you have not 'killed' a pony, there has been an unfortunate accident and accidents happen all the time, it's just that most of us are very lucky!

Try to be kind to yourself, you did not let the pony suffer, you did what was right and swiftly, i do hope that you can come to terms with it and move on.

Take care


----------



## Countrychic (3 May 2013)

It seems so unfair that so many people that couldn't give a stuff about their horses and tether them besides motorways in the depths of winter get away with it and you made a little error in judgement and have had such a harsh consequence.
Feel so bad for you and hope you can try and do something nice this weekend to distract you. X


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 May 2013)

Mahoganybay said:



			So sad, and no you have not 'killed' a pony, there has been an unfortunate accident and accidents happen all the time, it's just that most of us are very lucky!

Try to be kind to yourself, you did not let the pony suffer, you did what was right and swiftly, i do hope that you can come to terms with it and move on.

Take care
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this basically. A friend of mine knows of two separate situations which occurred within a week of each other, where owners went out into the field and noticed their horses were lying down, and looking, as they put it, "a bit funny". Both horses had somehow got down, and either in the lying down or the getting up, both had somehow broken a limb, and obviously had to be PTS. 

Not much comfort I know , but with horses/animals, these things happen unfortunately. 

But please do not blame yourself, OR take to heart any negative/downright nasty comments on here.


----------



## Toast (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Lesson learnt. Poor pony.
		
Click to expand...

Normally I agree with you amymay however this was not your finest moment. 

Sorry to read this OP, don't beat yourself up. As many others have said, it's so easily done =(


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 May 2013)

Horrible accident, you poor thing


----------



## SuperCoblet (3 May 2013)

Sorry to hear this op  
Freak accident and could have happened to anyone * including amymay! *


----------



## Moomin1 (3 May 2013)

OP please do not beat yourself up over this.  A tragic accident which could have happened to any one of us (and does quite often, without the same consequences).

FWIW, I am one of the most 'over paranoid' people with my horse with respect tying up/leaving unattended, yet, when I remember an incident where I had her tacked up in the school, and forgot my hat (had put it at the side of the ménage).  I momentarily let go of her and walked to the side of the school to pick up my hat, only to turn around and find her laying down flat on the floor with her leg through her martingale, shaking from top to bottom.  Luckily, she was unharmed, but could have been a whole lot worse if she had panicked more.  

These things happen, and we can only move on and try to get over them as best we can and not berate ourselves for them.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 May 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			To be honest I was at first taken aback by AmyAmy's comments but then I recall how this person is one who rrefers to her horses as "it" and has healthy horses 'despatched' (her words not mine). I always found that a bit bizarre but then understand how people in the business of horses may become less detached. However, if I recall this wad the same person who had a lovely looking big grey horse whom she was too scared to even canter. I find it hard to work out the type of person this poster is to be honest, seemingly callous on one hand yet quick to jump on others for their errors.
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking about Amymay or the op here Ladyt25? Genuine question, I've been trying to work out your meaning.

OP I'm very sorry for your loss.  Sadly accidents happen, you will never know why this one did, please don't blame yourself


----------



## tazzy69 (3 May 2013)

That's so sad. Poor little pony. Go easy on yourself. I think you are very brave to share with everyone what has happened and very much deserve the kind support you are being given. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## Goldenstar (3 May 2013)

Awful, OP there by the grace of god go many of us nothing anyone will say will make you feel better ATM but have a virtual hug from me .


----------



## ladyt25 (3 May 2013)

Sorry Fionam12, I was talking about amymay. I am housesitting tonight so using my phone and it is just not as easy as when on a laptop!! Maybe it's my fat fingers :-D


----------



## meandmyself (3 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, could you be any more of a bitch? I'm sure the OP feels badly enough without you posting this. 

OP, I'm sorry. My vet says horses, sheep and chickens are all born trying to die. Plenty of people tie up long and leave them alone. Sounds like you and the pony were just unlucky.


----------



## FionaM12 (3 May 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			Sorry Fionam12, I was talking about amymay. I am housesitting tonight so using my phone and it is just not as easy as when on a laptop!! Maybe it's my fat fingers :-D
		
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks for the reply.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 May 2013)

Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Well she seems to think that threads are the perfect place for putting people down, so maybe a bit of own medicine there. The subsequent comment made gives context to the first one IMO.


----------



## jellybean55 (3 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

^^this is how I read her comment. Very sad op but not your fault


----------



## sophiebailey (3 May 2013)

Sorry for your loss OP. I shudder at all the times I've left my horse tied up on the yard/at a trailer while I've popped to the car/to the tack room etc etc. could happen to any of us really  hope your nephew isn't too distraught! X


----------



## JFTDWS (3 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Well she seems to think that threads are the perfect place for putting people down, so maybe a bit of own medicine there. The subsequent comment made gives context to the first one IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Well, for what it's worth, I've never seen amymay stoop to name calling like some posters on this thread.  Forthright and sometimes expressing unpalatable opinions, yes, but name calling?  Maybe I've just missed those posts, but I have never seen it.

As for the subsequent comment, I presumed that was in response to the vitriolic posts against her.  But as I say, I could be wrong.  Either way, tactless comment, but not the crime of the century.


----------



## Marydoll (3 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Have a read at her other comment on the subject then, it kinda does read as vile nasty and uncalled for especially when the op is obviously feeling upset and blaming herself.


----------



## LaurenBay (3 May 2013)

I am quite disgusted by AmyMays comment, I normally look forward to her posts, but I am debating wether or not to report her for this comment. 

I'm so sorry OP, you did not kill the Pony! Please take some comfort from that xx


----------



## JFTDWS (3 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Have a read at her other comment on the subject then, it kinda does read as vile nasty and uncalled for especially when the op is obviously feeling upset and blaming herself.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was more of a response to the poster who called her a cow, but the only one who knows how it was meant was AM herself.  I just mean that it can be read in a less nasty light!



LaurenBay said:



			I am quite disgusted by AmyMays comment, I normally look forward to her posts, but I am debating wether or not to report her for this comment.
		
Click to expand...

For what?  It's not spam or advertising, and it's not a breach of the T&Cs - even if it isn't her finest post on here.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Well, for what it's worth, I've never seen amymay stoop to name calling like some posters on this thread.  Forthright and sometimes expressing unpalatable opinions, yes, but name calling?  Maybe I've just missed those posts, but I have never seen it.

As for the subsequent comment, I presumed that was in response to the vitriolic posts against her.  But as I say, I could be wrong.  Either way, tactless comment, but not the crime of the century.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough that's your take on things  I'm forthright and blunt but there are times when you just stow it and be tactful or at least civil. Like yourself for instance, I very rarely see a post of yours that isn't fairly close to my thoughts (obviously tonight is is different lol ) and yet I don't see it being as caustic as some other people's comments.

To me there is getting your point out there, and then there is getting your point to people with it being thought about and not dismissed as nastiness


----------



## JFTDWS (3 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			I very rarely see a post of yours that isn't fairly close to my thoughts (obviously tonight is is different lol ) and yet I don't see it being as caustic as some other people's comments.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of posters on the forum would disagree with you there  

I agree with what you're saying, but I think that comments of prolific posters are interpreted in the context of previous interactions (and any forthright poster will have had a few negative interactions at some point!) and from the point of view of the reader, which may not be how the poster meant it.  Of course, if I'm wrong, it is an extremely untactful comment for AM to have made.  I don't think that warrants calling her names though.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (3 May 2013)

Sorry for your loss OP.

FWIW I thought amymay's comment perhaps lacked a bit of tact in the circumstances, but as this thread has shown, we all make mistakes. I for one enjoy her comments although I don't agree with how this was put.

I do however,  object to the name calling other posters have directed at her. I've not once in the 8 years I've been on this forum seen amymay resort to that. For all of you baying for the reporting of her comment, think very carefully about what you have posted. I think you'll find you are all in more danger of breaching t&cs than amymay on this occasion.

For the poster who commented about amymay's grey horse (thumper i think he was called?) - I fail to see what being scared or unable to canter him has to do with anything. I have issues cantering,  what does it make me then?

As someone else said, this thread should not be an opportunity to slate others. OP is clearly distressed and feels awful. Concentrate your efforts on comforting her and giving her some solace in what must be a terrible time.

Take care OP x


----------



## Goldenstar (3 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I think a lot of posters on the forum would disagree with you there  

I agree with what you're saying, but I think that comments of prolific posters are interpreted in the context of previous interactions (and any forthright poster will have had a few negative interactions at some point!) and from the point of view of the reader, which may not be how the poster meant it.  Of course, if I'm wrong, it is an extremely untactful comment for AM to have made.  I don't think that warrants calling her names though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this it was a tactless comment but I must say one of my kindest friends is famously tactless.


----------



## MrsMozart (3 May 2013)

OP I'm sorry your thread is being slightly derailed. AmyMay has proved herself a kind friend to many on here and I'm sure she would not have intended to add to your distress.


----------



## Marydoll (3 May 2013)

I think we've all said tactless things at some point in our lives, but most of the time, when we realise it, we either apologise or rephrase it.
Another poster suggested reflection on what was said, thats not a bad idea.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (3 May 2013)

Sometimes I hate the internet and forums.

To the OP
Really sorry for you, awful thing to happen and it's pretty clear from reading this thread nobody feels you are to blame and that accidents can happen.

To all those jumping on AmyMay.

Extend the same compassion to posters as you did to the OP.

Nobody knows posting on here what's happening in the background. Fair enough, say that remark is out of order, but raking up things past and name calling and old grudges?

When people talk to each other, things are said that are inappropriate sometimes. But it's not set in stone for ever as it is on the internet. A throwaway remark because you have been caught in a bad mood is not held against you forever.

We either learn to cope with the idea that the net is a replacement/equivalent for conversations or we are heading more and more for the kind of things that have been in the news recently where people are ending up in jail for posting a tweet.


----------



## justabob (4 May 2013)

Poor Amymay, she has certainly taken a bashing on here tonight and the livery yard mentality has shown itself in some members. A dreadful accident happened and awful for the OP, having said that the title of the thread is emotive and clearly the OP is wanting the replies that tell her she has obviously not killed her pony. I don't think Amymays response warrants the vitriole that has occured on this forum tonight. In fact if I was grieving for the loss of a horse or pony the last thing I would want is the ((hugs)) from complete strangers, I think I would be otherwise occupied. I also agree with Amymay.......give a horse enough rope and it will hang itself.


----------



## Rose Folly (4 May 2013)

I am so , so sorry. One of those ghastly accidents. Dont' eat yourself up - hocks are esily broken. My mare got up from a nice roll - bang, broken hock.


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

justabob said:



			Poor Amymay, she has certainly taken a bashing on here tonight and the livery yard mentality has shown itself in some members. A dreadful accident happened and awful for the OP, having said that the title of the thread is emotive and clearly the OP is wanting the replies that tell her she has obviously not killed her pony. I don't think Amymays response warrants the vitriole that has occured on this forum tonight. In fact if I was grieving for the loss of a horse or pony the last thing I would want is the ((hugs)) from complete strangers, I think I would be otherwise occupied. I also agree with Amymay.......give a horse enough rope and it will hang itself.
		
Click to expand...

For some people talking on here may be their only release,she may be struggling to talk with an upset family.
And your right the livery yard mentality has come out with you clearly participating, dont throw rocks when youre lobbing a brick yourself.


----------



## BigYellowHorse (4 May 2013)

1) The bandage was wound around the wound.2) The garden was used to produce produce.3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.4) We must polish the Polish furniture.5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.6) The soldier decided to desert his post in the desert.7) Santa is ready to present the present.8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.10) I did not object to the object.11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row


----------



## BigYellowHorse (4 May 2013)

Damn posted too soon haha!! 
The point of the above is that what amymay has said can be taken and read in very different ways.. 

Not defending her just thought it might be useful, in the fact that things can be very different.

If that makes any sense? 

Op sorry about the little pony we cant predict the future and what you did was so harmless. Im really sorry for you xx


----------



## BigYellowHorse (4 May 2013)

Thought of a better way to say this... something can be in black and white bit the meanimg can be lost with the way you say it...

Hmm probably talking a load of rubbish .. sorry very long day!! Lol


----------



## showpony (4 May 2013)

Awful tragedy OP....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I think a lot of posters on the forum would disagree with you there 

Click to expand...

isn't this HHO? Then well used to that lol  have we just agreed to disagree on this occasion without the traditional handbags at dawn 

Marydoll rather well phrased.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			isn't this HHO? Then well used to that lol  have we just agreed to disagree on this occasion without the traditional handbags at dawn 

Click to expand...

Unacceptable.  We duel at dawn!  Choose your weapon:  Luis Vuitton or Prada


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2013)

I never normally get involved in thread like this but anyway - 
firstly, OP, hope you are beginning to get over the horrible shock. I really feel for you.  



BigYellowHorse said:



			Damn posted too soon haha!! 
The point of the above is that what amymay has said can be taken and read in very different ways.. 

Not defending her just thought it might be useful, in the fact that things can be very different.

If that makes any sense?
		
Click to expand...

BYH yes it makes sense and it's always hard when reading the written word. We all read things with our own inner voice and it's easy to get things misconstrued. 
However, Amymay is an experienced member of this board and no fool .  I felt surprised that she didn't appear to consider how her response would appear to a person in shock who is hurting.

I know personally the first comment left me cold.

So sorry again OP, sadly things like that just happen sometimes. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unacceptable.  We duel at dawn!  Choose your weapon:  Luis Vuitton or Prada 

Click to expand...

Theres more weight in a mulberry ....... Just saying


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Theres more weight in a mulberry ....... Just saying 

Click to expand...

I must confess, I am no connoisseur of handbags!


----------



## katherinef (4 May 2013)

Please don't be too hard on yourself.  This sounds just like one of those horrid freak accidents that can  happen with horses.  You shouldn't blame yourself.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unacceptable.  We duel at dawn!  Choose your weapon:  Luis Vuitton or Prada 

Click to expand...

I'm a YSL girl myself lol  

Give me a shout at dawn will you


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

In hindsight I'm not a morning person


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			In hindsight I'm not a morning person 

Click to expand...

Lol neither am I with the horses all out in the paddock and it being a Saturday haha


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Lol neither am I with the horses all out in the paddock and it being a Saturday haha 

Click to expand...

Now that's a statement I can wholeheartedly agree with!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Now that's a statement I can wholeheartedly agree with!
		
Click to expand...

So we have an accord!!??!! Sorry just watched all the Pirates of the Carribean films , long lies rule


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			So we have an accord!!??!! Sorry just watched all the Pirates of the Carribean films , long lies rule 

Click to expand...

We can have as many cords as you like.  Never limit yourself to just one 

(it's late and I'm not sure I'm capable of coherent posting anymore so I'd better wish you g'night  )

apologies for thread hijack, OP, in hindsight, probably a poor choice of thread to have a silly chat on.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

Awesome JFTD 

Yes sorry op but perhaps lightened the tone a little.

I'm off to bed as well, just wish I had vino to blame for the lightening.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 May 2013)

Heartbreaking accident. So sorry OP


----------



## maxapple (4 May 2013)

Poor you. Hope you are ok. 

Accidents just happen. 

My horse broke his leg in the field - no one saw it and no idea what happened. These things just happen sometimes x


----------



## unbalanced (4 May 2013)

So sorry OP. Please be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 May 2013)

Hugs and don't beat your self up its one of those things. 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyMoomin (4 May 2013)

I'm so very sorry OP. Another who thinks that he would have still been caught up by the leadrope had that caused the accident.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2013)

It's always been drummed in to me, and those I know, that you never leave a horse that is tied up unattended - because as many of you rightly point out accidents do happen. 

It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. And we can learn everyday through our own mistakes, and those of others.

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation (as I was forced too many yeasrs ago). Considering, as we all can, how to minimise the risks of those awful accidents happening.


----------



## Dukey (4 May 2013)

So awful  I hope you're ok, unfortunately it's one of those things. I will always remember a girl following me over a jump (tiger trap) out hunting her horse dropped a leg in the middle. The leg just hung there, poor girl was crying that she killed her horse I even went home feeling guilty, these accidents happen around horses  take care xxx


----------



## Hippona (4 May 2013)

Im sorry for your loss OP. Hope youre ok this morning.

(am I too late for the handbag jousting??)


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2013)

And Ladyt25, I did indeed have a wonderful big grey horse, who I was very nervous about doing fast work with when I first got him. He was big, strong and breakless.  I couldn't hunt him, because he was too strong, and was really a man's horse.

But, we've been over this before (and I commend you on your memory).


----------



## PolarSkye (4 May 2013)

Bryndu said:



			First of all....may I offer my sincere condolences.....I cannot begin to imagine what you must be going through...

However.... I would hope you might take some comfort from the fact that if there was no obvious sign of trauma....the little boy may possibly already have had a hairline fracture of the hock....which could have manifested itself at any time.....but did so coincidentally when you tied him to the fence in the nice long grass....

You found him with his injury......and you did the right, kind and loving thing by him.....so I don't believe you did kill your pony......he was just a tragic victim of an unforseen circumstance....

Wishing you all the best.

Bryndu
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put Bryndu . . . and big hugs SF.

P


----------



## cptrayes (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			It's always been drummed in to me, and those I know, that you never leave a horse that is tied up unattended - because as many of you rightly point out accidents do happen. 

It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. And we can learn everyday through our own mistakes, and those of others.

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation (as I was forced too many yeasrs ago). Considering, as we all can, how to minimise the risks of those awful accidents happening.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Amymay, did you _have_ to? Even I wouldn't have written your first post never mind this one.


----------



## Rebels (4 May 2013)

Rationally put over AmyMay. Obviously going to upset people due to time and thread content but nothing we can really argue with bar introducing a little more allowance for others sense of sadness.


----------



## indie999 (4 May 2013)

You didnt kill your pony your pony sounds like it had an injury or accident ie perhaps underlying cause or got hurt without you clearly realising. You cant watch them 24hours a day, I know people who have found their horses dead in the field before with no obvious reason. But its an awful shock and I cant imagine that at all. How sad for you all. But as has been said sincere condolencesX. Anyone that posts ie lessons learnt that is just tactless and insensitive.How many of us have gone indoors to make a cup of tea etc What must it be like to be so perfect a thoughtless empty comment, so just ignore, there is always an abruptness. But am sorry for you all.


----------



## Old Bat (4 May 2013)

Just a horrible accident and a horrible time for you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Fidgety (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I
It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. 

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. *And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation *(as I was forced too many yeasrs ago).
		
Click to expand...

How callous  

OP, please keep strong x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I have. I've not ended up having to have something destroyed because of it though.
		
Click to expand...

Well arn't you the lucky one 

 Sorry to hear this OP

 Accidents do happen.  You did the right thing  making sure he was safe when you left him.  No one knows what happened after that

 Hey you could tie your horse up outside stable door and he could pull back and hurt himself breaking free.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Very sorry OP


----------



## guido16 (4 May 2013)

Jesus, amymay, ever wondered about rock and a hard place.

No matter what you say you will be nailed to the cross. You said you were truly sorry and give an example that you had, yet, your a total biatch!

For what it's worth, OP, I am truly sorry for your loss. 

Amymay, I did not read your original comment as badly as others.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			It's always been drummed in to me, and those I know, that you never leave a horse that is tied up unattended - because as many of you rightly point out accidents do happen. 

It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. And we can learn everyday through our own mistakes, and those of others.

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation (as I was forced too many yeasrs ago). Considering, as we all can, how to minimise the risks of those awful accidents happening.
		
Click to expand...

Well amymay you have really hit the lowest of the lower even by your standards.


 We have to leave horses unattended some times its why you tie them up.

  Getting your tack out of tack room
 getting your horsebox out
opening gate for vet
 going to sign in at a show.

    Must be wonderful to live in your world amymay.   Me I will stick to reality.
 many other reasons


----------



## Tinypony (4 May 2013)

Sympathies to you, how very sad.  RIP little pony.

You don't know what happened do you?  You don't know if this happened because he was left tied up, or if he just moved sharply and there was a weakness.  So try not to beat yourself up.  A horse can suffer a fatal accident in a split second, even if it's tied up short and there are people around, I've seen it happen worst luck.  You can't blame yourself if you don't know what happened because you don't know if you were to blame.  And nobody can try to "draw lessons" from something when they don't know what happened either.  



The first comment from AM was insensitive.  The subsequent posts to try to justify herself on a thread where Op is obviously already blaming herself are unforgivable to me.  I just can't get my head round why anyone would do that.  I don't know about others, but I sometimes read a thread and have a strong reaction, but then I think most would stop and think before attacking the keyboard - because there's a real person reading the results.  In this case someone who's already cried buckets.  Second poster I'm putting on ignore in a week.  Among the many decent people here it's no loss.


----------



## cindydog (4 May 2013)

I am so sorry, accidents happen downright maddening  when you try to figure out WHY?  HOW? drive you nuts, so sorry.


----------



## Emilieu (4 May 2013)

I can't quote because I'm on my phone but I just wanted to say to Justabob that I don't know how I would have gotten through the night after I lost my boy suddenly without the support on here. And I mean that truely and honestly. It was my darkest hour and the kindness of strangers helped me through. 
I was remember that when I see these posts


----------



## Arabelle (4 May 2013)

What a horrible experience for you, I am so sorry.  Accidents happen - we are none of us perfect and most of us probably get away with all sorts of things that aren't in the BHS manual.  You and the pony were just very unlucky this time - but thank goodness you were able to ensure he did not suffer.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (4 May 2013)

**** so sorry how awful xxx


----------



## mcnaughty (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			It's always been drummed in to me, and those I know, that you never leave a horse that is tied up unattended - because as many of you rightly point out accidents do happen. 

It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. And we can learn everyday through our own mistakes, and those of others.

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation (as I was forced too many years ago). Considering, as we all can, how to minimise the risks of those awful accidents happening.
		
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right amymay - we have ALL made mistakes and by the grace of god, none of the ones I have made have ever seriously hurt the horse, myself or anyone else around me but accidents do happen.  OP, I am really sorry you have learnt a very hard lesson but it was an accident so please do not punish yourself any more than you probably are already.  

Amymay - I am sure you did not mean to sound spiteful but unfortunately you did.  Perhaps you too could learn a lesson from your far-too-short posts that you so often favour?  If you had taken the time and effort to put some more words down, perhaps you might not have been so misconstrued?


----------



## touchstone (4 May 2013)

It is a tragic accident, and I am very sorry for the op, but I also agree with Amymay in that there are nearly always lessons to be learned from such incidents, as harsh as it is and I don't mean to villify the op, but I bet she won't tie to a solid post with a long rope in a hurry again, regardless of whether it caused the injury or not.

Sadly we had to change the way we turned our horses out where I worked after a tragic acident. They'd been allowed to effectively turn themselves out individually down a  gated lane from the yard to the field and the horses would canter down through the open gates, until the day one spooked and ran into the fencing in the field, dislocating a fetlock which then severed the tendons etc when he got to his feet leaving his hoof and pastern hanging off.   I never turn out without turning to face the gate and making them stand now.

So while I have every sympathy for the op, and it certainly isn't her fault as it could have happened anyway, it is true to say that you do learn something everytime something like this happens, and that is a good thing, because it prevents siimilar things happening in the future.


----------



## Flame_ (4 May 2013)

amymay said:



			It's always been drummed in to me, and those I know, that you never leave a horse that is tied up unattended - because as many of you rightly point out accidents do happen. 

It is the hardest lesson for any of us to learn when our actions have most likely caused or contributed to an injury, or worse, of our horse or pony. And we can learn everyday through our own mistakes, and those of others.

I am truly sorry op that you lost your pony through such a tragic accident. And hope those of you who dismiss what happened as a mere accident can perhaps take something from the situation (as I was forced too many yeasrs ago). Considering, as we all can, how to minimise the risks of those awful accidents happening.
		
Click to expand...

This is fair, earlier posts were out of order. 

A few months ago I was trialling a very expensive saddle. At the end of a farm ride my horse was fizzy in the car park and I was trying to figure out how to get the saddle off the horse and out of harms way without leaving the horse. In the time it took me to rush five yards or so to put the saddle down on a fence - rather than the time it would take to go into and out of the lorry - my horse had spun into his lorry steps and was pissing blood everywhere doing one down the car park. He was very, very lucky not to break his hock or slice into the joint.

AFAIC, from this I have learnt, never tie horse within reach of lorry steps, never tie horse when agitated *at all* or he'll just snap string, if a choice between looking after horse or saddle go for the horse - even if technically its worth less, do everything possible on the lorry and ask for help before a potential accident happens don't try to manage on your own or you'll be much more of a PITA to other people when your horse is running around bleeding everywhere.

Also, which I learnt ages ago, that hindsight is a wonderful thing and sometimes you can't do right for doing wrong. We all do our best and take our chances, and sometimes we're lucky and get away with stupid mistakes and sometimes we think things to death, try our damnedest to get it right and sh!!t happens anyway.

Don't feel bad OP, you haven't got a crystal ball.


----------



## SadKen (4 May 2013)

I leave mine tied up unattended quite frequently (albeit on a piece of bailer twine so if he pulls back he'll get free). No accidents thus far, but he cut his leg quite badly on his own in the field. People can be the same, a friend of mine had a compound fracture of the ankle resulting in 17 hours surgery because she missed the last step on the stairs.

Put simply this could have happened anywhere, any time, for any reason. The tethering may well have nothing to do with it and it doesn't sound like it did to me. OP this was a dreadful accident, I'm very sorry you had to go through it, and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rebels (4 May 2013)

I read AmyMays comments differently.
I've already stated how Im sorry for the Op, its awful and not her fault.
However AmyMays point is that we all do things we shouldn't really. Who folds all their rugs instead of throwing them on? Who puts knee boots on before road riding? These give scope for an accident too. Reading the Ops first post made of cold as i had left my mare tied to eat her tea yesterday. Today i won't. Isn't that a lesson learnt?
Hindsight is a wonderful thing. OP  I hope reading this thread for the support and not the bickering helps.


----------



## TheresaW (4 May 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Totally agree with others, accidents can happen anywhere at any time.  I myself have had a few near misses, thankfully none have had disastrous consequences.

A few years ago on here I read of a tragic accident.  If I remember rightly, a horse was tied up on the yard while poster did her jobs.  Horse wasn't unattended, but something spooked it, and as it pulled away, the string it was tied to didnt break, but the post the string was attached to did.  Horse panicked and took off with lump of wood still attached, and ended up catching the wood on something and breaking its neck.  Totally unforeseen accident, and who could have foreseen it?

Don't beat yourself up.  You reacted immediately, and pony didnt suffer an excessive amount of time.  Rip pony, and I hope you are ok OP.


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

I hope you feel better this morning op


----------



## 3Beasties (4 May 2013)

TheresaW said:



			A few years ago on here I read of a tragic accident.  If I remember rightly, a horse was tied up on the yard while poster did her jobs.  Horse wasn't unattended, but something spooked it, and as it pulled away, the string it was tied to didnt break, but the post the string was attached to did.  Horse panicked and took off with lump of wood still attached, and ended up catching the wood on something and breaking its neck.  Totally unforeseen accident, and who could have foreseen it?
		
Click to expand...

I remember that. The OP got a hard time of one member and has not posted much since which is a shame as she used to contribute well to the forum.

So sorry for you loss OP, it sounds like a tragic accident.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Oh Amymay, did you _have_ to? Even I wouldn't have written your first post never mind this one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you would!!


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

Cant we just leave AM and her comments out of it today, its not helpful for the op to the keep raking it over and seeing them again, lets support the  op as best we can through this awful accident and not make the other one the centre of it all.


----------



## sophiebailey (4 May 2013)

I second Marydoll. There's a lady waking up this morning with a very heavy heart, lets use this thread to support her and offer kind words, not to kick her whilst she's down and score points against other forum members. truce!! Xxxxx


----------



## Clannad48 (4 May 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I try to ignore your posts but you really can be such a cow!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Clodagh but you shouldn't call her a cow. No cow would be so vile, however I understand your usage of the word. We would be struck off for using the words we would like to.

This was an accident pure and simple.  Hugs to you OP


----------



## Vanner (4 May 2013)

I hope that today you can see this for what it is ... a horse lover who reacted in a quick and efficient way to stop her pony from suffering following a tragic accident.

Personally, I am impressed with how you handled such a horrific incident.  You ignore the nasty comments made by some on here and take heart that you probably dealt with it so much better than they would have ....


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 May 2013)

Jeez - bandwagon ladies? Give it a rest!


----------



## misterjinglejay (4 May 2013)

So sorry OP; these things happen and horses are just designed to cause us the most trouble.

You acted quickly and efficiently to rectify the situation in the only way possible under the circumstances.  

Poor pony and poor you - hugs xxx


----------



## MaHats (4 May 2013)

I read the original post from Amymay quite differently.  Simply more focused on the tragedy of the pony than the (understandable) sorrow of the OP.  A reaction completely encouraged by the Thread title.

Perhaps some good will come from it .....

RIP pony.


----------



## Parachute (4 May 2013)

Oh OP, i'm so sorry,
Accidents happen and this was just an unfortunate accident, You couldn't have foreseen it or prevented it. At least you were there to have pony pts quickly and with little, if no stress to the pony, I can't begin to understand how devastated you are but just think, i'm sure you'd rather have being there and it happen than it happen in the field and pony be stood with a broken hock for hours? Try not to be so hard on yourself. RIP Pony xxx


----------



## Vanner (4 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Jeez - bandwagon ladies? Give it a rest!
		
Click to expand...

Give what a rest?  offering sympathy and support to a fellow horse owner who has had a **** thing happen to her?  Sorry, Billie1007, no chance ...


----------



## Parachute (4 May 2013)

Vanner said:



			Give what a rest?  offering sympathy and support to a fellow horse owner who has had a **** thing happen to her?  Sorry, Billie1007, no chance ...
		
Click to expand...

I thought she meant people having a go at Amymay?! 
My mistake


----------



## touchstone (4 May 2013)

Parachute said:



			I thought she meant people having a go at Amymay?! 
My mistake 

Click to expand...

I think you had it right first time.


----------



## Parachute (4 May 2013)

touchstone said:



			I think you had it right first time. 

Click to expand...

Oh 
Well either way I think we should all stop arguing


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

touchstone said:



			I think you had it right first time. 

Click to expand...

Seconded - Billie's not a sociopath!


----------



## Vanner (4 May 2013)

Parachute said:



			Oh 
Well either way I think we should all stop arguing 

Click to expand...

Now that I do agree with ....


----------



## Parachute (4 May 2013)

Vanner said:



			Now that I do agree with ....

Click to expand...

Sorry I hijacked your post


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 May 2013)

Yup. Thanks for the vote of confidence ladies  

Vanner you must think me a seriously cold hearted b*tch to think I would suggest people stop offering words of kindness in a time like this!?! What an amusing, if not bizarre, interpretation


----------



## diamonddogs (4 May 2013)

Flame_ said:



			We all do our best and take our chances, and sometimes we're lucky and get away with stupid mistakes and sometimes we think things to death, try our damnedest to get it right and sh!!t happens anyway...
		
Click to expand...

^^^This.

So very true.


----------



## ozpoz (4 May 2013)

So sorry OP ..sometimes it feels as if our horses are designed just to cause heartache and give us reason to beat ourselves up. Pointless really, accidents will happen, and this pony was lucky to have been helped so quickly.
Really shocking and horrible for you. 
x


----------



## Fransurrey (4 May 2013)

Sorry to read of your tragic accident, OP. I could quite easily have been in the same situation last week and my mare WASN'T unattended. Ironically it wouldn't have happened if she was, because she turned suddenly as I was grooming and put all her weight into the hind foot (on MY foot) to move forward again. Cue me shrieking (as one does!) and she panicked, pulled back and the string didn't break - my old reins did (thank God it wasn't a lead rope). As it was she was galloping around the yard and up and down the long drive for nearly 20 mins. I was the only one around and clearly the shrieking monster from hell, so she wouldn't let me near her (until I produced a carrot....). These things just happen. Attended or not. A friend of mine had a horse canter in a paddock and bump into the fence, breaking her neck. We can't wrap them in bubble wrap and prevent everything, so go easy on yourself. Hope you're thinking more logically this morning. As people have already said, you did what was right - put an end to his suffering in tragic circumstances. xx


----------



## Shutterbug (4 May 2013)

What a horrid thing to happen   Accidents happen despite our best intentions hun so try not to be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 May 2013)

Terrible, its clear you feel awful and it's not your fault, these things happen even when you take every precaution possible.  Take it easy on yourself x


----------



## Vanha12 (4 May 2013)

So so sorry for you.I know exactly how awful you must be feeling.  I never forgave myself for leaving a new pony in its stable after the vet had been and finding him 4 hours later with his foot caught in the haynet and a suspected broken pelvis.  I called the vet up to put him down but he thankfully survived.  All that time while I was waiting for the vet I was feeling everything you are feeling now but this was just an awful accident.  Hope you can take comfort from all the overwhelming support on here.


----------



## Snoozinsusan (4 May 2013)

Op. So sorry to hear this. I had a similar situation where the mare broke her shoulder. She was tied up and I was there. So the same could have happened even if you'd been close.
It's a horrible situation. I know how you're feeling. I'll be thinking of you over the next few weeks.
RIP little pony.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 May 2013)

I hope you are feeling better today OP.
Accidents happen unfortunately and tbh unless you thought to yourself, "I'll leave this pony just here so that it can break its leg", I can't see that you killed the pony.  You were trying to keep it out of trouble by moving it away from the tractor.  Then you did exactly what was necessary to deal with the results of the accident.  I'm sorry you then had to move the pony yourself - a most unpleasant task I'm sure.

As for your nephew, most 3 yr olds are so egocentric (because that's their stage of development) thatI wouldn't expect that he will be upset for long.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 May 2013)

This is yet another pack led thread,  and there's little to recommend some of the contributors.  Defending the OP by a team effort,  would make some wince.

We can do the same thing,  every day for six months,  and then one day,  for no particular or predictable reason,  a horse,  turns or trips or falls or does something which is out of character,  and we have disaster.  That's what happens when we keep horses,  and all so often,  the most cautious and the most diligent,  are those who seem to have the worst of the catastrophies. 

OP,  I never tie up horses and then leave them unattended.  I bet that you wont either,  from now on.  It's a horrible way to learn a lesson,  and you have my sympathy.  I lost a highly regarded 2 year old last year,  through my own stupidity.  I still prefer not to think of it.

Amymay,  however right you may have been,  and perhaps your argument had value,  but as an opening response,  you might have given it a little more thought! 

I'm saddened to see people who,  though I don't know them in real life,  I none the less like,  falling out with each other and being equally as vitriolic  or more so,  than the person who they are berating.  It's all a bit sad.

Alec.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 May 2013)

Thank you all. I apologise, I was very emotional yesterday. I apologise
also to AM, I didn't want this to turn into a witch hunt. 

I have had horses all my life and come from a family of horse people. This is the first accident we've had. I feel awful for what has happened. So much can happen in 10 minutes.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Firewell (4 May 2013)

Omg this is so awful! Personally I never leave my horse tied up unattended, would pop in the stable instead, especially with a long rope. I cut the bailing twine as well so it's just a few threads and easy to break but that's because I'm used to TB's getting themselves in pickles all the time.
I don't think your alone in what you did, the kids at my old yard would tie their ponies up with super long ropes to thick baling twine round a concrete post. Pony would be nearly standing on the rope and it would set my teeth on edge watching.
However you didn't mean it and lord knows I've done stupid things. Just thinking about it my horse has a haynet up in his stable (tied to old baling twine) but now im worried about that! 
Rip little pony.


----------



## Parachute (4 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Thank you all. I apologise, I was very emotional yesterday. I apologise
also to AM, I didn't want this to turn into a witch hunt. 

I have had horses all my life and come from a family of horse people. This is the first accident we've had. I feel awful for what has happened. So much can happen in 10 minutes.

Thank you for your kind words.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! Do not apologise 
We're all here for you, what happened was an accident. Hopefully you feel a bit better today


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed, you have no need to apologise to me. As they say, post in haste, regret at leisure.

I hope today was a better day for you, and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amaranta (4 May 2013)

MaHats said:



			I read the original post from Amymay quite differently.  Simply more focused on the tragedy of the pony than the (understandable) sorrow of the OP.  A reaction completely encouraged by the Thread title.

Perhaps some good will come from it .....

RIP pony.
		
Click to expand...


^^^this

ETA:  Although I am sorry for your loss OP


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

Hindsight,the only exact science


----------



## PolarSkye (4 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			This is yet another pack led thread,  and there's little to recommend some of the contributors.  Defending the OP by a team effort,  would make some wince.

We can do the same thing,  every day for six months,  and then one day,  for no particular or predictable reason,  a horse,  turns or trips or falls or does something which is out of character,  and we have disaster.  That's what happens when we keep horses,  and all so often,  the most cautious and the most diligent,  are those who seem to have the worst of the catastrophies. 

OP,  I never tie up horses and then leave them unattended.  I bet that you wont either,  from now on.  It's a horrible way to learn a lesson,  and you have my sympathy.  I lost a highly regarded 2 year old last year,  through my own stupidity.  I still prefer not to think of it.

Amymay,  however right you may have been,  and perhaps your argument had value,  but as an opening response,  you might have given it a little more thought! 

I'm saddened to see people who,  though I don't know them in real life,  I none the less like,  falling out with each other and being equally as vitriolic  or more so,  than the person who they are berating.  It's all a bit sad.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And yet again Alec is the designated grown-up.  Thank you for bringing this unbearably sad thread some sanity and much-needed clarity.

P


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

Theres a few apologies needing made, but the op wasnt one of them, sadly the others who really should making them be arent forthcoming.
op you neednt apologise to anyone of here, you were upset and distressed at what had happened, i dont believe theres anyone on here not tied up and turned their back on a horse at some point, me included.


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			And yet again Alec is the designated grown-up.  Thank you for bringing this unbearably sad thread some sanity and much-needed clarity.

P
		
Click to expand...

I defended the op and am not part of any pack thank you, rather someone who saw a person obviously upset and chose to try to give some comfort and support, i make no apologies for that.


----------



## smokey (4 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Unfortunate accident, OP, these things happen.  Sadly...


Fwiw, I didn't read amymay's post as quick so vile as you all seem to be - I interpreted it as a "lesson learnt, these things happen" type observation.  But I could be wrong.  Either way, using the thread as an excuse to throw insults at her is pretty low, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

i was about to type much the same myself! amymays posting style is succint, and to the point. i personally didnt read it as vile, or bullying, as has been alleged by some. indeed, some of the comments directed at amymay have fallen into that category.
OP, sorry for your loss, it was an accident, dont beat yourself up.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

So when did those of a similar mind, voicing similar opinions and thoughts automatically become pack/mob mentality??  People were genuinely annoyed at amymays post, so they voiced it, so because more than person was annoyed and chose to voice it suddenly it becomes a pack? It wasn't a witch hunt as amymay I'm sure knows how to post on a forum, she does it often enough on a daily basis, we all do.

God forbid the masses should agree on something  all amymay had to do was apologise or explain and people wouldn't have been annoyed enough to commnt on it and it would have blown over. I for one forgot about this thread and had left it as yesterday's news until 'pack mentality' was mentioned.

Just because people agree or comment similarly doesn't constitute pack mentality, people just agreed and commented she was out of order. Anyways I'm off again as I said what I did last night and stand by it and really don't have anything else to say other than

OP I hope you are a bit better today thoughts with you and yours still x


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 May 2013)

Please, I didn't mean to cause an argument, I was upset yesterday and my thread title wasn't the best. 

Please, now, leave AM out of this, we've 'spoken' and sorted out our misunderstandings. 

I made a mistake, humans do that, I'm very impressed by those who have never made mistakes, I envy you.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Please, I didn't mean to cause an argument, I was upset yesterday and my thread title wasn't the best. 

Please, now, leave AM out of this, we've 'spoken' and sorted out our misunderstandings. 

I made a mistake, humans do that, I'm very impressed by those who have never made mistakes, I envy you.
		
Click to expand...

Awww OP nobody is getting at you you have nothing to apologise for and all of us have made mistakes, I'd envy anyone who hasn't, but accusing people of mobbing someone isn't nice and that has been said and people don't like that when they are only speaking for themselves and not mobbing.

Marydoll, indeed respect.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			SF .. The most important lesson you have learnt from this,is not to post any further inccidents on this forum , because either you will be ripped to bits or a poster will be,
Best to stay a lurker 

Click to expand...

You're probably right...


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			SF .. The most important lesson you have learnt from this,is not to post any further inccidents on this forum , because either you will be ripped to bits or a  fellow poster will be,
Best to stay a lurker 

Click to expand...

Completely disagree, this forum is great for advice and support, but you need to be able to look past the knarly bits to reach some real gems


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Completely disagree, this forum is great for advice and support, but you need to be able to look past the knarly bits to reach some real gems 

Click to expand...

Entirely agree - look past the childish name calling and blunt posts and focus on the kindness, support and friendliness of so many others.  Not to mention all the constructive advice, information and sharing of experience on other threads...


----------



## Jingleballs (4 May 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.  A freak accident with no one directly to blame and ultimately a cautionary tale and reminder that unfortunately everything we do carries an element of risk.

Don't beat yourself up about it OP - most of us have done the same or similar things in the past and none of us have had an issue - you and the pony were simply unlucky.  

It am also very sad (but not surprised) to see what this thread has descended into - certain posters just seem to love a good argument regardless of the situation and if AmyMay's initial comment was tactless, some of the other comments & banter have been equally so.

I hope you feel better about things today x


----------



## Kikke (4 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			I made a mistake, humans do that, I'm very impressed by those who have never made mistakes, I envy you.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that person exsits! 

I 'm sure this is a nightmare for you so sending you happy thoughts and a little prayer for the pony xxx


----------



## Twinkley Lights (4 May 2013)

Thinking of you slightly Foxed.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Here they come again !
Have pm'ed you with history SF X
		
Click to expand...




Daydream Dolly said:





Click to expand...

Honestly got no idea what you're on about


----------



## Marydoll (4 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:





JFTD said:



			Entirely agree - look past the childish name calling and blunt posts and focus on the kindness, support and friendliness of so many others.  Not to mention all the constructive advice, information and sharing of experience on other threads...[/QUOTE

Here they come again !
Have pm'ed you with history SF X
		
Click to expand...

Im really not quite sure what youre trying to get at here 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (4 May 2013)

We dont live in a perfect world Accidents and SH** happens dont beat yourself up about something you wouldnt want to have or thought would happened.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			He who doth protest ........

Click to expand...

He who doth quote my post and reference "history" which is apparently the business of the OP?


----------



## DressageCob (4 May 2013)

If the rope wasn't tangled, the pony was just standing there it doesn't sound like standing supervising the pony would have made a difference. The pony may have just stepped into a rabbit hole, moved back for grass and mistepped, or an existing weak spot was put under strain.

Unfortunately some things are genuinely just one of those things. Some things have no rhyme or reason.

I'm sorry for your loss and please try not to blame yourself.


----------



## Tinsel Town (4 May 2013)

So sorry for your loss  what an awful situation for you, please don't blame yourself for what happened. 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## undergroundoli (4 May 2013)

I'm so sorry, sometimes stuff happens. It doesn't sound like being tied was a factor in your ponys accident to me, but thanks for shareing; you've scared me out of leaving horses tied up alone.
IMO this threads taking a turn for the wierd now, which I don't thinks suitable given its about a tragic accident.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 May 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Thank you all. I apologise, I was very emotional yesterday. I apologise
also to AM, I didn't want this to turn into a witch hunt. 

I have had horses all my life and come from a family of horse people. This is the first accident we've had. I feel awful for what has happened. So much can happen in 10 minutes.

Thank you for your kind words.
		
Click to expand...

you don't need to appologise,  accidents happen. Horses / ponies can get injured anytime - anyhow- any age-any size. If they are worth £ 1000 or hundreds

We all leave horse un attended at some point - I do not believe anyone doesn't inc AM.

 If  for example:

 you feel sick and have to rush to bathroom
WC
 answer phone
get horsebox out
rush to aid someone else
 the list goes on.
pulls back panics rushed off trips- falls 

 the list goes on



This was a pure freak accident, no one could have predicted it.  You left the pony safe.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2013)

Glad you're ok OP, and I admire your mature posts today.  Glad you and AM have cleared the air too.  For what its worth, I don't think this thread was a pack thread, there were a lot of adult, caring responses on here - long before Alec.  There were one or two baying for blood and being rude because they thought someone else was being rude, but otherwise a typical HHO experience all rolled into one - drama, emotion, sympathy, empathy, a bit of scorn, a tad of humour, and some total bizzare bits that none of us quite understand!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Glad you're ok OP, and I admire your mature posts today.  Glad you and AM have cleared the air too.  For what its worth, I don't think this thread was a pack thread, there were a lot of adult, caring responses on here - long before Alec.  There were one or two baying for blood and being rude because they thought someone else was being rude, but otherwise a typical HHO experience all rolled into one - drama, emotion, sympathy, empathy, a bit of scorn, a tad of humour, and some total bizzare bits that none of us quite understand!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ *THAT*^^^


----------



## cornbrodolly (4 May 2013)

O P-  a terrible thing to happen to you , and I hope you dont blame yourself too much. As everyone has said - accidents happen . I dont think the tying up was the cause- surely the rope would have been twisted around the leg , or at least signs of a struggle? sounds like a freak accident and nothing to do with the rope.
I ve worked with horses for 40 ish years, and never heard of the rule ' never leave them tied unattended'. How impractical is that?
 Riding schools tack up and leave for ages.
 Any horse travelling is 'unattended' , yet tied.
 Horses are then left tied on the box, or off, at shows and competitions. Americans still use 'hitching rails',not just in Western films.
Gypsy & other tethered horses - must be thousands of them.
 So please dont blame yourself OP, you did nothing any one of hasnt done at some time.Hugs


----------



## risky business (4 May 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it was an accident and beating yourself up about it won't change the out come unfortunately. 

I'm sorry your thread seems to be heading in a less than desirable direction now. It's a real shame members cannot sort their differences out away from someone who clearly started this thread distressed and needing support.


----------



## EmmasMummy (5 May 2013)

Sorry to hear about the pony.  Everyone has done daft things at some point.  I once had to tie my old mare up to a gate, no other alternative and she freked and pulled the gate off its hinges and the strainers to an angle before her reins broke..  So I had an unsecure field, a horse galloping around with all her tack on and blood pissing from my hand trying to decide which to deal with first - fun when you are 14!


----------



## Queenbee (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I must confess, I am no connoisseur of handbags!
		
Click to expand...







Use a Chloe paddington handbag... One clunk from that padlock and its 'game over' sucker weighs a ton!


----------



## Moomin1 (5 May 2013)

Queenbee said:








Use a Chloe paddington handbag... One clunk from that padlock and its 'game over' sucker weighs a ton!
		
Click to expand...

This pic has reminded me of that thread about the 'tap'!!  Anyone remember the handbag pic??


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 May 2013)

Queenbee said:








Use a Chloe paddington handbag... One clunk from that padlock and its 'game over' sucker weighs a ton!
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl  careful banter isn't allowed on this thread, maybe it should be left to it now


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (5 May 2013)

Such sad news. Sorry for your loss. Please do take strength from what the other posters have said. 
I know it's no consolation but we do all have things happen that shouldn't / could have been avoided. If we are lucky they result in a scratched car or smashed plate. This sadly was more serious. 
I'm pleased for you that he nephew is tiny, as you say, hopefully it won't be too troubling for him. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Queenbee (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I must confess, I am no connoisseur of handbags!
		
Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



			This pic has reminded me of that thread about the 'tap'!!  Anyone remember the handbag pic??

Click to expand...

It is one of my hugest HHO regrets that I never saw that thread... It is legendary!



Black Beastie said:



			Pmsl  careful banter isn't allowed on this thread, maybe it should be left to it now 

Click to expand...

I don't know, I reckon Mental images of you and JFTD brandishing handbags and growling with the dawn breaking in the background may cheer her up.

What I want to know is who the cluck is DDolly with 87 posts and a knowledge of posting history, or rather who was DDolly

I'm always so slow on the uptake


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			It is one of my hugest HHO regrets that I never saw that thread... It is legendary!


I don't know, I reckon Mental images of you and JFTD brandishing handbags and growling with the dawn breaking in the background may cheer her up.

What I want to know is who the cluck is DDolly with 87 posts and a knowledge of posting history, or rather who was DDolly

I'm always so slow on the uptake

Click to expand...

Lol yep it was cheering me up anyway  but I guess a sense of humour transplant is sometimes needed, or if failing that a distraction from unpleasantness


----------



## jeeve (5 May 2013)

I agree that we all do things that we mostly get away with, and sometimes we don't. 

Try not to stress out - you cannot change it. Dom't be too hard on yourself.

I made a bad mistake last week with my son. i understand why I did it, it has resulted in a bad situation. i just have to accept that I am not perfect and avoid putting myself in the same situation again. 

Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Ladyinred (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			He who doth quote my post and reference "history" which is apparently the business of the OP? 

Click to expand...

Amusing to see DaydreamDolly doing exactly what she accuses others of doing!!

I get the feeling HHO is not going to prove to be the right place for her....


----------



## scarymare (5 May 2013)

Glad you are feeling better OP.  Fullly get how you are blaming yourself but please don't beat yourself up.

I never tie up without fieldsafe Headcollar, trailer tie and worked through twine.  I have brand new electric fencing and anti-wind field shelters.  I am safety OCD personified.

Has it helped - no.  Lost a horse in a freak storm in December when crushed by one of said windproof shelters (must have been a freak gust well over 100mph) and also nearly lost a mare who degloved a hock on my 10K fencing.

Fact is that however careful you are accidents will happen.  It is a statistical fact and you can't mitigate for everything.   I always find that there is a 'chaoic chain' leading up to every accident and any one of about 10 different actions would have affected the outcome.


----------



## SusieT (5 May 2013)

If this post was 'my loaner tied my pony up and left him so long he injured himself' the opinons would be very different. Instead of justifying OP's actions which in all probability did cause the injury, it would be more reasonable to say, yes she's upset,and this is why horse should not be tied 'long' to graze gras as they get stuck and panick. unlikely that he was just standing quietly and his leg snapped. Instead of argueing with people who are saying that was a silly thing, accept it as this is a public forum.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			If this post was 'my loaner tied my pony up and left him so long he injured himself' the opinons would be very different. Instead of justifying OP's actions which in all probability did cause the injury, it would be more reasonable to say, yes she's upset,and this is why horse should not be tied 'long' to graze gras as they get stuck and panick. unlikely that he was just standing quietly and his leg snapped. Instead of argueing with people who are saying that was a silly thing, accept it as this is a public forum.
		
Click to expand...

Uncalled for and nasty


----------



## SusieT (5 May 2013)

why? It is our responsibility to care for our horses.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			why? It is our responsibility to care for our horses.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is but accidents happen, and to be as low as to kick someone when theyre down, says more about you than it does the op imo


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 May 2013)

Ahhhhh another who has never stepped away from their horse while tied up. This was an accident SusieT. Wind your neck in!


----------



## Flame_ (5 May 2013)

"Long rope" is subjective, Susie you don't know that the rope was tied long enough to have caused the accident, even if it had been, no one was there so that danger might not have been responsible for what happened at all and even if there had been someone there you don't know that they could have changed the outcome anyway. Given all that, don't you think the OP deserves the benefit of the doubt seeing as she's already blaming herself and regretting any way in which she might have contributed to this accident?


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Ahhhhh another who has never stepped away from their horse while tied up. This was an accident SusieT. Wind your neck in!
		
Click to expand...

Nicely put


----------



## diamonddogs (5 May 2013)

I have to say, isn't the whole point of tying a horse up is so s/he is less likely to wander off and injure itself or someone else or generally cause mayhem while the carer is doing an essential job elsewhere on the yard? Not everyone has a stable they can leave their horse in when they're off doing other stuff.

As anyone who's had anything to do with horses knows, they're hardwired to get into all kinds of scrapes, sometimes they're OK, sometimes not. The other night my own horse was tied up outside her stable while her sharer was mucking out, and I was grooming her. She decided for reasons best known to herself to pull back - not in a panic, I might add - and before anyone could do anything she'd snapped her headcollar and wandered off. This happened while I was actually touching her, and I know for certain she wasn't spooked. The twine didn't snap, the leadrope was tightened as she pulled back so even my best quick release knot was useless, so the outcome could have been tragic. As it was she just ended up with a busted headcollar and a sore ear.


----------



## SusieT (5 May 2013)

The point is-instead of absolving op of any blame whatsoever, say yes, that's a horrible day for everyone, but don't absolve her of all responsiblity towards the incident. If my horse got tangled in a loose bit of barbed wire I'd neglected ot pick up, or got thrush from standing in a stable I hadn't mucked out, or broke down because I chose to gallop it round xc when it wasn't fit I wouldn't expect to have anyone saying 'oh well, you did nothing wrong, it was the ponies/natures fault'.  We all know we shouldn't tie them long enough to get tangled.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			The point is-instead of absolving op of any blame whatsoever, say yes, that's a horrible day for everyone, but don't absolve her of all responsiblity towards the incident. If my horse got tangled in a loose bit of barbed wire I'd neglected ot pick up, or got thrush from standing in a stable I hadn't mucked out, or broke down because I chose to gallop it round xc when it wasn't fit I wouldn't expect to have anyone saying 'oh well, you did nothing wrong, it was the ponies/natures fault'.  We all know we shouldn't tie them long enough to get tangled.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god forbid you post anything tragic on here as this is going to come back and bite you in the ass.

Obviously another for whom compassion is a bad word, really a person feels horrible about what was a tragic accident, pony is already dead, OP will carry this for a long time and you see fit to be this way? What purpose will it serve really? The only reason I know for posting the way you have is to make yourself feel superior and in this situation that to me is despicable.

Shame on you


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			The point is-instead of absolving op of any blame whatsoever, say yes, that's a horrible day for everyone, but don't absolve her of all responsiblity towards the incident. If my horse got tangled in a loose bit of barbed wire I'd neglected ot pick up, or got thrush from standing in a stable I hadn't mucked out, or broke down because I chose to gallop it round xc when it wasn't fit I wouldn't expect to have anyone saying 'oh well, you did nothing wrong, it was the ponies/natures fault'.  We all know we shouldn't tie them long enough to get tangled.
		
Click to expand...

You were there were you ? You know what happened ?
I hope nobody puts the boot in to you the way youre doing to that poor girl the next time you make a mistake.


----------



## diamonddogs (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			...If my horse got tangled in a loose bit of barbed wire I'd neglected ot pick up, or got thrush from standing in a stable I hadn't mucked out, or broke down because I chose to gallop it round xc when it wasn't fit I wouldn't expect to have anyone saying 'oh well, you did nothing wrong, it was the ponies/natures fault'...
		
Click to expand...

These examples are deliberate actions, so it's hardly the same thing though, is it?


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

A tragedy happens where nobody really knows whats happened, and someone is distressed, i cant understand the mentality of people who choose to use it as a way to cause more hurt and anguish to the people involved, its a very sad person who tries to score superiority points in a situation like this.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I defended the op and am not part of any pack thank you, rather someone who saw a person obviously upset and chose to try to give some comfort and support, i make no apologies for that.
		
Click to expand...

Marydoll - my comments were not aimed at those people who were supportive of Slightly Foxed (if you read back, I offered my own support to her) . . . I interpreted "the Pack" Alec referenced as those who were piling on Amymay . . . wholly inappropriate (IMHO) to turn such a sad and sensitive thread into an argue-fest.  

What happened to Slightly Foxed, the pony and her nephew was sad enough . . . I don't feel that we should pile further indignities and sadness on by bickering amongst ourselves.

I am sorry that you felt my response to Alec was a personal attack - that was far from my intention . . . I was just voicing my agreement with Alec that it was sad that something so tragic had been hijacked by mob-handedness towards Amymay - whatever her original intentions.  

Point is, Slightly Foxed is hurting/feels terrible . . . and I feel desperately sorry for her, her nephew and the poor pony.  

P


----------



## TigerTail (5 May 2013)

Good grief what a horrific accident  Rip little ponio and sympthaties to your nephew.

V close to home as my teen helper tied one of my mares too long today, so she could eat, and didnt use a quick release knot, and the mare got her front leg over the rope. Fortunately Ive done oodles of rope/leg desensitisation and she just stood there with the leg in the air with her big eyes saying HEEEEELP!


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Marydoll - my comments were not aimed at those people who were supportive of Slightly Foxed (if you read back, I offered my own support to her) . . . I interpreted "the Pack" Alec referenced as those who were piling on Amymay . . . wholly inappropriate (IMHO) to turn such a sad and sensitive thread into an argue-fest.  

What happened to Slightly Foxed, the pony and her nephew was sad enough . . . I don't feel that we should pile further indignities and sadness on by bickering amongst ourselves.

I am sorry that you felt my response to Alec was a personal attack - that was far from my intention . . . I was just voicing my agreement with Alec that it was sad that something so tragic had been hijacked by mob-handedness towards Amymay - whatever her original intentions.  

Point is, Slightly Foxed is hurting/feels terrible . . . and I feel desperately sorry for her, her nephew and the poor pony.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Actually i didnt take it as a personal attack from you  but i didnt like the way a generalised "pack mentality" was being used in the post by Alec, i linked into that through your post ,Amy May said her piece and was challenged on it, as is the hoho way, both her and the op have resolved any issues and that is fine. 
The posts that hold differing opinions rumble on, again as is the way of the forum


----------



## kerribabes (5 May 2013)

How very sad, I am sure you are beside yourself   unfortunately a freak accident can happen anywhere nothing you could have done.  You were on the scene quickly and had vet out quick so at least he did not suffer too long.


----------



## Vintage (5 May 2013)

Ignore the nasty comments,  anyone trying to dump on your apparent unhappiness should be ashamed of themselves.

It was an accident, don't be too hard on yourself.  RIP little one


----------



## Tash88 (5 May 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			To be honest I was at first taken aback by AmyAmy's comments but then I recall how this person is one who rrefers to her horses as "it" and has healthy horses 'despatched' (her words not mine). I always found that a bit bizarre but then understand how people in the business of horses may become less detached. However, if I recall this wad the same person who had a lovely looking big grey horse whom she was too scared to even canter. I find it hard to work out the type of person this poster is to be honest, seemingly callous on one hand yet quick to jump on others for their errors.
		
Click to expand...

I just think that she is the sort of person with a lot of opinions that nobody would listen to on a livery yard, so she comes on here to offer them instead; often in a less than polite manner that is disguised as 'straight talking'. She has never said anything on any of my posts that offer advice or add to the discussion. At least they are short and so easy to ignore/overlook! Funny how she rarely/never asks for advice or talks about her own life with horses either.

I'm going to echo the majority of the other posters here and say that it wasn't your fault OP, just a very tragic accident by the sound of it. Interesting what another poster said about how the nitrogen content of the soil affects bone density though. Hugs to you and your little nephew of course, and RIP pony xxx


----------



## Vanner (5 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Vanner you must think me a seriously cold hearted b*tch to think I would suggest people stop offering words of kindness in a time like this!?! What an amusing, if not bizarre, interpretation 

Click to expand...

Billie1007, my apologies and I don't think you are cold hearted bitch at all! I have no idea who you are and so am not in a position to make that kind of decision.  You could, although I suspect not, be the Queens cousin for all I know!!  

Think I am going to stick to FB, I find talking to people that I know a far safer option .... right I'm off out for a hack in the sun in the real world.


----------



## Rebels (5 May 2013)

Tash88, the OP and AmyMay have made their peace so best to ignore those posts.


----------



## Queenbee (5 May 2013)

SusieT said:



			The point is-instead of absolving op of any blame whatsoever, say yes, that's a horrible day for everyone, but don't absolve her of all responsiblity towards the incident. If my horse got tangled in a loose bit of barbed wire I'd neglected ot pick up, or got thrush from standing in a stable I hadn't mucked out, or broke down because I chose to gallop it round xc when it wasn't fit I wouldn't expect to have anyone saying 'oh well, you did nothing wrong, it was the ponies/natures fault'.  We all know we shouldn't tie them long enough to get tangled.
		
Click to expand...


Could you please explain to us all, because we genuinely want to know...







What is it like to be perfect?


----------



## elijahasgal (5 May 2013)

How dreadful, its going to make you paranoid about leaving one again, but they do dreadful things to themselves, and make you want to cry buckets.  Know one that was loose in a school, rolled, and broke its leg getting up, nothing anyone could do, so dont beat yourself up, nor let anyone else kick you down.


----------



## Tash88 (5 May 2013)

Rebels said:



			Tash88, the OP and AmyMay have made their peace so best to ignore those posts.
		
Click to expand...

Far enough. Think I was compelled to say something as I have been offended by AM in the past. I'm pleased that they have made their peace though.


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 May 2013)

No harm done Vanner - only teasing  I think you are right though, this place has really suprised me this weekend. Now the light and warmth is here I think I may spend a little less time on these boards. I think the long Winter must haave affected a lot of us an it's all a bit fractious! Enjoy your sunny hack


----------



## putasocinit (5 May 2013)

I havent read all the posts, but seems we can all learn from this sad accident, i certainly wont ever tie a horse up again on a long piece of rope. RIP pony, at least it was quick.


----------



## TrasaM (5 May 2013)

OP. Read your initial post but didn't comment. However the lesson was fresh in my mind today when I got back from a hack to find that a yearling dartmoor type pony had been left short tied to a tree and had been there for almost two hours on it's own. To say we couldn't believe our eyes was an understatement it couldn't reach the ground and was frantic because our horse's returned and it got scared and was trying to pull free. If it had fallen over it would have been hanged or strangled or broken it's neck. Now that's negligence! As it is his rear legs were all scratched from the twigs.

I've already fallen out with this YO over some of her practices and only occasionally go there now when friend's horse needs exercising when she can't ride. This however was beyond what even we thought this person could stoop to. 

Sorry about your little chap by the way.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

TrasaM said:



			OP. Read your initial post but didn't comment. However the lesson was fresh in my mind today when I got back from a hack to find that a yearling dartmoor type pony had been left short tied to a tree and had been there for almost two hours on it's own. To say we couldn't believe our eyes was an understatement it couldn't reach the ground and was frantic because our horse's returned and it got scared and was trying to pull free. If it had fallen over it would have been hanged or strangled or broken it's neck. Now that's negligence! As it is his rear legs were all scratched from the twigs.

I've already fallen out with this YO over some of her practices and only occasionally go there now when friend's horse needs exercising when she can't ride. This however was beyond what even we thought this person could stoop to. 

Sorry about your little chap by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Omg thats awful, that is neglect and wantan cruelty imo


----------



## TrasaM (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Omg thats awful, that is neglect and wantan cruelty imo
		
Click to expand...

Just posted a tread about this. I've only been involved with horse's a short time but I would never ever do something like this.


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2013)

Tash88 said:



			She has never said anything on any of my posts that offer advice or add to the discussion. At least they are short and so easy to ignore/overlook! Funny how she rarely/never asks for advice or talks about her own life with horses either.
		
Click to expand...

Just going to respond quickly to this - as that is what you prefer.

To my knowledge I've only ever responded to two of your posts.

One post was looking for CC on your lovely dark bay horse, in which I asked one question, and gave one response - which I though was quite useful. Did I realy need to elaborate on the question and the answer?

The other post was where you were concerned you were being bullied by your Phd supervisor. Where I responded that your first port of call should be your director of studies.

You are free to ignore any advice or comment that anyone makes - however well meaning, obviously.  And I'm sorry that you found little to merit in my responses to you.

I apologise to SF in responding, as it's not my intention to hijack it and turn it in to an argument about something else.

EDT: 3rd response today in your rugging post.  Probably worthless, but hey ho


----------



## Happy Horse (5 May 2013)

I am so sorry both for your loss and the horrible turn this thread has taken.  We have all taken liberties with horses and tragic accidents do happen.  If everyone had hindsight the world would be a wonderful place.


----------



## doriangrey (5 May 2013)

OP, you didn't kill the pony, poor little man.  Haven't been on for a while but I did read this and afterwards, I think as it was such an emotive thread, that as you'd sorted it out with Amymay it would have been better to kind of let other posters know as they were supporting you from what 'seemed' like an attack.  I do hope you are not feeling too bad, you obviously took the right action xx


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2013)

SF did let other poster know doriangrey


----------



## doriangrey (5 May 2013)

Yes, I saw that.  I just think that people were upset as what they saw (rightly or wrongly) was an attack on her ability to look after the pony appropriately.  In the meantime it was sorted but they were still up in arms, actually on her behalf but did you no favours, that's all.


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2013)

That's ok. People are entitled to respond as they want.


----------



## doriangrey (5 May 2013)

Absolutely, and I hope you take this in the same spirit!!  But, I think if you had made your peace on the forum to the OP instead of privately it might have made the thread a lot shorter


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2013)

Perhaps. But as I said, people can comment as they wish.


----------



## doriangrey (5 May 2013)

Not disagreeing with that at all.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 May 2013)

What a terribly sad accident.

However, having read this thread, I'm a bit befuddled. 

 While no one wants to make the OP feel bad, as it was such a tragedy, however, I thought it was accepted that horses shouldn't be left alone when tied due to the risk of injury.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

horserider said:



			What a terribly sad accident.

However, having read this thread, I'm a bit befuddled. 

 While no one wants to make the OP feel bad, as it was such a tragedy, however, I thought it was accepted that horses shouldn't be left alone when tied due to the risk of injury.
		
Click to expand...

Theyre left alone tied in trailers, outside trailers and lorries at shows every day.
We all leave them albeit for seconds or a few minutes unless weve someone with us to special the horse every day.


----------



## babymare (5 May 2013)

Im just glad OP and Amymay have it sorted . now the rest of us, me inc at beginning, draw a line under it all. Yes?


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 May 2013)

Tash88 said:



			Funny how she rarely/never asks for advice or talks about her own life with horses either.
		
Click to expand...

Actually she has done- In a heart felt way, I've also read more unkind comments today in the last few pages of this thread

OP- I seriously feel for you and truly feel you are not too blame. I cant begin to imagine how on earth a pony could become so tangled he could break a limb yet be calm and untangled minutes later and wonder if an underlying issue was actually the cause.

Last year I took a sound horse from its stable to a wash box, washed it off and led it out....with a broken leg  Its recovered in that he's probably retired we don't know yet but he was operated on and lived. However this shows that weird things happen, he must have had a unstable bone or something as I know with absolute certainty nothing happened in the wash box.

Please don't blame yourself its not your fault, accidents happen.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Theyre left alone tied in trailers, outside trailers and lorries at shows every day.
We all leave them albeit for seconds or a few minutes unless weve someone with us to special the horse every day.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I'd like to point out that the reason for the OP's horse's injury is unknown, it may well have been nothing to do with being tied up.

That said, the issue of leaving unattended horses tied has arisen on this thread and I feel that to condone the practice is not good.

 Some people of course do leave horses unattended in the circumstances that you mention, but  some posters have suggested, anyone who says they don't, is a liar.

I do not and I'm not a lair. 
Having seen horses, tied short, that managed to get themselves caught in ways that defied probability while the owner was standing near by, is not that rare. 
 On two occasions horses have been saved from serious injury because scissors were kept within easy reach on the yard.


----------



## Moonyspoon (5 May 2013)

So sorry to hear about your sad and tragic accident.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

Tash88 said:



			Far enough. Think I was compelled to say something as I have been offended by AM in the past. I'm pleased that they have made their peace though.
		
Click to expand...

To say that you have been offended in the past is a bit big after the comments about AM you have been coming out with, ie, saying she would be the person on a yard that nobody listens to is offensive and makes you look as bad!  

AM and OP had sorted this out, who cares whether its done in private or on the thread, its nothing to do with any of us but AM and the OP.  It was a tactless remark perhaps, but does not merit posts and posts of Monty Python-esque floggings!

Can we not let this drop now!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Firstly, I'd like to point out that the reason for the OP's horse's injury is unknown, it may well have been nothing to do with being tied up.

That said, the issue of leaving unattended horses tied has arisen on this thread and I feel that to condone the practice is not good.

 Some people of course do leave horses unattended in the circumstances that you mention, but  some posters have suggested, anyone who says they don't, is a liar.

I do not and I'm not a lair. 
Having seen horses, tied short, that managed to get themselves caught in ways that defied probability while the owner was standing near by, is not that rare. 
 On two occasions horses have been saved from serious injury because scissors were kept within easy reach on the yard.
		
Click to expand...

I am well aware we dont know what happened with this pony, i say so in my post. If you can get through a day with tying your horse up and Not taking uour eyes off it, good for you.
I have never called you a liar, so suggest that you aim this post at those who did and not me thank you


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I am well aware we dont know what happened with this pony, i say so in my post. If you can get through a day with tying your horse up and Not taking uour eyes off it, good for you.
I have never called you a liar, so suggest that you aim this post at those who did and not me thank you
		
Click to expand...


Hang on a minute, if you read my post before becoming outraged, you'll see that I specifically said' _but some posters have suggested.'_ that anyone who says they don't, is a liar.

I don't recall, you saying that, so therefore, I wasn't saying you did.

My reference to your quote was' _Some people do leave horses unattended in the circumstances you mention_.'

 I'm aware that there are horses unattended at shows and at home on the yard, but I don't and usually,its quite common for people just to ask someone to watch their horse if they need to pop off for a few minutes.

 This whole debate is the sad result of a number of bandwagon jumpers rushing to castigate AM, unreasonably. 
 Such a shame, that the thread has been taken over this way, but condoning the practice would be to mislead new owners or young people who might be unaware of the risk that can happen with tied horses.


----------



## Welsh (6 May 2013)

Sorry to hear about the pony and your distress xx


----------



## jofwigby (6 May 2013)

Horses can be as tough as nails but can shatter like glass - we all know this ! 

Mucking out other day, I tied a friends horse up outside the box - nice and short, could see him as I made busy. Just finishing off and I thought 'oh what a good boy standing nice and quiet' but couldnt see his head . . . looked out to catch him headfirst into the innards of a tumble dryer - 'Oi' I said quietly and his lovely face appeared covered ears to chin in lint.


----------



## Lexie81 (6 May 2013)

So sad  we left our daughters pony in his box for a couple of hours last june. 24 year old little welshie, chilled as anything and happy munching when we left him. Came back to get him out and his had fractured his femur. No Idea how just a tragic freak thing. Its such a shock....hugs x


----------



## maisiemoo (6 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Lesson learnt. Poor pony.
		
Click to expand...

What lesson would that be ?


----------



## Blanche (6 May 2013)

Lexie81 same thing happened to a friends mare . Fed at 8pm and when checked at 10pm had a broken leg . Bed was undisturbed so being cast wasn't the cause . Had lived for the 18 years friend had owned her in same box with no problem . Sometimes they do break just walking around . Another friend lost one of his stallions as he walked to the gate and the cannon bone shattered . RIP little ponies .


----------



## Mariposa (6 May 2013)

Sounds like a tragic accident, I'm so sorry for your loss, but you can't blame yourself, it was a freak accident.


----------



## Mongoose11 (6 May 2013)

MaisieMoo, have you read the thread?


----------



## lula (6 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Heavens ! don't apologise SF
I despair of this forum at times, just when you needed reasurance and comfort along come the pack with their axes to grind and points to score of each other.
Anyone who says they hav'nt left a pony tied up on his/her own for a couple of minutes is a born fibber.
		
Click to expand...


ffs, give it a rest.


----------



## DragonSlayer (6 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			For god sake you lot, just stop it !!
		
Click to expand...

What IS your issue? You have done nothing but bitch and moan throughout this whole thread.

It's a FORUM, people will comment, people will not like comments given, who gave you the title 'Moderator Police'.....?

Good grief....


----------



## lula (6 May 2013)

Tash88 said:



			I just think that she is the sort of person with a lot of opinions that nobody would listen to on a livery yard, so she comes on here to offer them instead; often in a less than polite manner that is disguised as 'straight talking'. She has never said anything on any of my posts that offer advice or add to the discussion. At least they are short and so easy to ignore/overlook! Funny how she rarely/never asks for advice or talks about her own life with horses either.
		
Click to expand...

what is funny about that please? is it obligatory to write your autobiography now?

frankly, i think what you've done here is pretty low, using this thread to give your seemingly very bitter and hugely judgmental personal opinion of  a poster you will find if you take the trouble to look, is knowledgeable, well respected and is very helpful in offering sound advice to many posters on HHO as others have already said. 

Just because she doesn't always sugar coat every post in platitudes like some it doesnt make her opinion any less valid and nine times out of ten she is bang spot on with her logic and common sense. 


Now, can we please just drop what has become rather shameful attack now. 

If the Op bears no grudges for first AM's posts then there isn't a reason in the world why you shouldn't either and your personal feelings about other posters are completely irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Marydoll (7 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Hang on a minute, if you read my post before becoming outraged, you'll see that I specifically said' _but some posters have suggested.'_ that anyone who says they don't, is a liar.

I don't recall, you saying that, so therefore, I wasn't saying you did.

My reference to your quote was' _Some people do leave horses unattended in the circumstances you mention_.'

 I'm aware that there are horses unattended at shows and at home on the yard, but I don't and usually,its quite common for people just to ask someone to watch their horse if they need to pop off for a few minutes.

 This whole debate is the sad result of a number of bandwagon jumpers rushing to castigate AM, unreasonably. 
 Such a shame, that the thread has been taken over this way, but condoning the practice would be to mislead new owners or young people who might be unaware of the risk that can happen with tied horses.
		
Click to expand...

I did read your post, and am certainly not outraged but failed to uderstand why you linked through my post stating you werent a liar, when i hadnt said you were, thats all 
And again because people have similar views doesnt make them "bandwagon jumpers" but people with similar views, no more no less


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I did read your post, and am certainly not outraged but failed to uderstand why you linked through my post stating you werent a liar, when i hadnt said you were, thats all 
And again because people have similar views doesnt make them "bandwagon jumpers" but people with similar views, no more no less
		
Click to expand...

Once again. I quoted your post because it was relevant to the assertion that leaving tied up horses is common practice. It isn't in my experience.
I then deliberately unlinked you from posters who claim that anyone who says differently is a lair by the words ' *BUT some posters have suggested*.

Your other objection from my post- the use of the phrase bandwagon jumper;
A definition of jumping on the bandwagon from the Urban dictionary; 
*When someone adopts a popular point of view for the primary purpose of recognition and/or acceptance by others.*
While it is fair to say some forum users are independent thinkers, others are not.

Expressing a similar view is a different thing altogether,as the writer has not been influenced by others preceding her and couldn't care less whether her view is in common with everyone else or not.
Independent thinkers should be quite secure in the knowledge that the term bandwagon does not apply to them.


----------



## scarymare (7 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Firstly, I'd like to point out that the reason for the OP's horse's injury is unknown, it may well have been nothing to do with being tied up.

That said, the issue of leaving unattended horses tied has arisen on this thread and I feel that to condone the practice is not good.

 Some people of course do leave horses unattended in the circumstances that you mention, but  some posters have suggested, anyone who says they don't, is a liar.

I do not and I'm not a lair. 
Having seen horses, tied short, that managed to get themselves caught in ways that defied probability while the owner was standing near by, is not that rare. 
 On two occasions horses have been saved from serious injury because scissors were kept within easy reach on the yard.
		
Click to expand...

Same here but I now also keep wire cutters for fences in my car.  I had to learn this one the hard way though and I'll bet very few people could lay their hands on these in seconds if they needed to for a caught up horse.  Its all about experience and learning.  I feel dreadfully sorry for the OP, who is probably well on the way to safety OCD by now and who has learned the hard way.  My father in law who farms saw a champion calf hanged by its rope a couple of years ago at an agri-show.  Doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Marydoll (7 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Once again. I quoted your post because it was relevant to the assertion that leaving tied up horses is common practice. It isn't in my experience.
I then deliberately unlinked you from posters who claim that anyone who says differently is a lair by the words ' *BUT some posters have suggested*.

Your other objection from my post- the use of the phrase bandwagon jumper;
A definition of jumping on the bandwagon from the Urban dictionary; 
*When someone adopts a popular point of view for the primary purpose of recognition and/or acceptance by others.*
While it is fair to say some forum users are independent thinkers, others are not.

Expressing a similar view is a different thing altogether,as the writer has not been influenced by others preceding her and couldn't care less whether her view is in common with everyone else or not.
Independent thinkers should be quite secure in the knowledge that the term bandwagon does not apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

ONCE AGAIN, all i asked for was some clarification, so why are you getting so offhand and your knickers in a twist ? There was no need for your opening smart comment, you link into someones post, its understandable to think their comments are aimed at you, is it not ? I think youve made yourself quite clear now albeit in a smart ar$e attempt at trying to be ever so superior. But fear not, i am pretty secure in the myself and the knowledge im not jumping on any "bandwagon" and will continue to interperate posts as i see them, and if i feel the need to ask someone to clarify i will, even if it means having to read smug posts like yours


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 May 2013)

As careful as we may all try and be, accidents do happen. Look at the kicks sustained by people lunging or injured hands - do you ALL wear hats and gloves? I do sometimes, but not always.

The poor lady who undid her trailer ramp standing underneath it and sustained a serious head injury as the horse leapt onto it as it had got loose  - her poor husband came on here to give a warning only to be shot down by the know-it-alls stating they would NEVER stand under a ramp. It is easy to make a mistake and we all gain by listening and learning from these stories. Also we all have to start listening, being reminded and learning somewhere so stating the obvious should be welcomed as a warning.

I used a controller headcolllar on my strong youngster and of course I know never to tie up using these, however I was only grooming him as he ate his feed in his stable loose, so I left the headcollar on - I was with him the entire time. He put his head over the door and the wood on the new stable door had expanded so I could not easily shoot the bolt fully across - he caught the loop of the headcollar on the bolt shoot end - he pulled back and pulled and you can imagine how horrific that was at the time and could so easily have ended with a broken neck, but for my quick thinking son coaxing him out of the blind panic with a  polo so i could undo the headcollar. So yes accidents happen to everyone at sometime or near misses at the very least. We just need to try and minimise the risk without being ridiculous about it. 

My pet hate is individually turned out horses all booted up to avoid injury. A horse is a horse firstly and imo some risks are worth taking.


----------



## lula (7 May 2013)

Agree with Yas.

It was a freak accident. This would have been fine 99 times out of 100 and im not above saying ive left a horse (within hearing distance) while i rushed to the tack room to get something, house, lorry etc. all sorts of reasons.

You can take sensible precautions but you cant wrap a horse up in cotton wool. Well, you can but he'd look pretty silly.

Hard not to blame your self in these circs but im sure when the shock has worn off OP will realise she wasn't negligent.


----------

